# Авиация > Современность >  Су-35

## MADMAX

ОАО "Опытно-конструкторское бюро имени П.О.Сухого" успешно проводит испытания нового многоцелевого истребителя Су-35. Как сообщил в интервью "Военно-промышленному курьеру" летчик-испытатель Сергей Богдан на данный момент выполнено 13 полетов. В рамках испытательной программы проводится оценка устойчивости и управляемости истребителя, его маневренности, а также параметров работы силовой установки и других систем. По словам Сергея Богдана, уже первые полеты на Су-35 подтвердили, что самолет обладает отличными летно-техническими характеристиками, которые полностью соответствуют результатам стендовых испытаний. Оценка устойчивости и управляемости истребителя проводилась на высотах до одиннадцати тысяч метров. Максимально Су-35 разгоняли до скорости, соответствующей числу Маха 1,3. Приятно порадовала летчика-испытателя работа новых двигателей 117С с уникальной системой дистанционного управления СДУ-Д. Разработанная НПО "Сатурн" силовая установка имеет форсажную тягу в 14,5 тонны, что на 16 процентов больше по сравнению со стандартным двигателем АЛ-31Ф. Управляемый вектор тяги и экономичность 117С обеспечивают более высокую маневренность и дальность полета. Поскольку Су-35 оснащен новым комплексом бортового оборудования, особое внимание в ходе первых полетов уделялось также оценке взаимодействия всех его элементов. По мнению Сергея Богдана, новый российский истребитель по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам превосходит большинство зарубежных аналогов, таких как F/A-18 Hornet, Mirage, Rafale, Gripen и Typhoon, и способен успешно противостоять даже истребителю пятого поколения F-22A Raptor. В настоящее время на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном производственном объединении имени Ю.А.Гагарина осуществляется сборка еще двух опытных образцов Су-35, которые вскоре присоединятся к программе летных испытаний. Серийное производство и поставки новых истребителей ВВС России и зарубежным заказчикам запланированы на 2010-2011 годы.

----------


## MADMAX

Новый российский истребитель Су-35 в понедельник, 7 июля, успешно выполнил первый демонстрационный полет. Как сообщает РИА Новости, презентация боевого самолета поколения "4++" представителям Минобороны России и иностранных посольств была организована на территории летно-испытательного комплекса Опытно-конструкторского бюро имени П.О.Сухого в Жуковском. Полет, ставший четырнадцатым по счету и завершающим в рамках первого этапа летных испытаний, продолжался шесть минут и включал выполнение нескольких фигур высшего пилотажа. Многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 предназначен для завоевания превосходства в воздухе и нанесения ударов по наземным и надводным целям в любых погодных условиях и в любое время суток. По своим летно-техническим характеристикам и боевой эффективности он приближается к боевым самолетам пятого поколения. Су-35 оснащен новыми более мощными двигателями с управляемым вектором тяги, а также современным бортовым оборудованием, в состав которого входят цифровая информационно-управляющая система и радиолокационная станция с фазированной антенной решеткой. На 12 точках подвески истребитель может нести до 8 тонн боевой нагрузки, включая управляемые и неуправляемые средства поражения различных типов. Серийное производство и поставки Су-35 российским и зарубежным заказчикам запланированы на 2010-2011 годы. На данный момент, по словам гендиректора компании "Сухой" Михаила Погосяна, уже получены многочисленные заявки из стран Латинской Америки, Юго-Восточной Азии и Ближнего Востока.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> В Комсомольске-на-Амуре разбился самолет Су-35.
> Упал на територию авиазавода. Пилот катапультировался в последний момент.
> на земле никто не пострадал.





> Сегодня, в воскресенье 26 апреля, около 10 ч МСК в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в ходе подготовки к первому полету, предварительно намеченному на понедельник 27 апреля, во время скоростной рулежки потерпел аварию третий летный экземпляр истребителя Су-35 (Су-35-4). Летчик Евгений Фролов благополучно катапультировался.


http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/4/63...?topiccount=12

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Жаль конечно, но главное, что без жертв и последствий. Хотя экономический ущерб есть. Но на то они и испытания, чтобы на них "бились", а в эксплуатации нет.

----------


## Холостяк

Как  сказал бы товарищ Сталин, что в данном происшествии усматривается вредительство...

----------


## forten07

> Жаль конечно, но главное, что без жертв и последствий. Хотя экономический ущерб есть. Но на то они и испытания, чтобы на них "бились", а в эксплуатации нет.


Жалко конечно, но учитывая то как скотски кидались (менялись) исполнители проэкта АЛ-41 и в конце  пришли к этому изделию - аля "новая" СУ- не удивительно что все так кончилось. Лично я считаю что эта программа уже не актуальна и дальнейшее вложение в нее пустая трата средств и времени .Последнее АП кстати веский довод в пользу моего суждения. Фролова жалко- один из не многих у кого не был  вкатаных в землю машин.

----------


## forten07

> Как  сказал бы товарищ Сталин, что в данном происшествии усматривается вредительство...


Чушь- пока не будет проведенно расследование такими словами кидаться не советую.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Чушь- пока не будет проведенно расследование такими словами кидаться не советую.


возможно я что-то путаю, но, например в ГА, при облетах АТ, в т.ч скоростных рулежках, на земле присутствует АСС (или должна присутствовать по правилам). при ЛП на аэродроме время прибытия АСС по нормативу - 3 минуты (без учета времени на развертывание средств пожаротушения - но это недолго, если уж доехали :)
сколько же горел тот 35-й? и сколько ехала пожарка? и скорая?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Как  сказал бы товарищ Сталин, что в данном происшествии усматривается вредительство...


"пальцем в небо" или информированы?

----------


## Холостяк

> "пальцем в небо" или информированы?


Сами кучу правильных вопросов задали... 
Любые испытания должны быть нормально обеспечены, в том числе и пожаркой...  Так что явное, как забыли это слово, "вредительство" должностных лиц... Лаврентию работы - непочатый край... Но сейчас всем пофиг, даже если бы украли этот Су-35...

----------


## forten07

> Сами кучу правильных вопросов задали... 
> Любые испытания должны быть нормально обеспечены, в том числе и пожаркой...  Так что явное, как забыли это слово, "вредительство" должностных лиц... Лаврентию работы - непочатый край... Но сейчас всем пофиг, даже если бы украли этот Су-35...


Прежде чем писать такое сначала сходите на подобное мероприятие или хотя бы на завод и посмотрите где обычно их располагают, а потом пишите бред.  За время от начала неконтролированного процесса и до момента пока "пожарка" добереться до места- машина сгорит полностью.  Я лично был свидетелем выхода за пределы ВПП Су-24 . Пожарка до второго торца докатила за 1.30 (байда на базе ЗиЛ-131), что в размерности на такой самолет как Су-35 хватит для того что бы он сгорел начисто. Учитывая то что там еще что-то осталось (МиГ-29 сгорает где-то за 2-3 минуты)- то видимо хорошо сработали.

Вот заезженный бардак с Ту-134- только ленивый его не видел. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX_yB3mKdUg
Там пожарка 2,30 телепалась до места выхода. Так что не надо пургу про вредительство продвигать- никто самолично не захочет ответственность за это нести. Разве что только за страховку, но опять же это 35й не такой сверх самолет дабы на нем руки греть. Разве что если с него что-то уплыло налево и так хотели прикрыть отсутствие, но опять же кроме "Аля нью планер" и очередного гибрида слона с носоргом ничего не было.

----------


## airwolf

Самопроизвольный выход двигателей на форсажи. Полный отказ КСУ (СДУ) как я понял система управления самопроизвольно начала творить всякое-такое странное,дотянул до брусвера пытаясь хоть как то спасти машину,пришлось выйти! Ужасно когда сопла двигателей непредсказуемо отклоняются туда куда хотят......

----------


## Холостяк

> Прежде чем писать такое сначала сходите на подобное мероприятие или хотя бы на завод и посмотрите где обычно их располагают, а потом пишите бред. За время от начала неконтролированного процесса и до момента пока "пожарка" добереться до места- машина сгорит полностью. Я лично был свидетелем выхода за пределы ВПП Су-24 . Пожарка до второго торца докатила за 1.30 (байда на базе ЗиЛ-131), что в размерности на такой самолет как Су-35 хватит для того что бы он сгорел начисто. Учитывая то что там еще что-то осталось (МиГ-29 сгорает где-то за 2-3 минуты)- то видимо хорошо сработали.
> 
> Вот заезженный бардак с Ту-134- только ленивый его не видел. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX_yB3mKdUg
> Там пожарка 2,30 телепалась до места выхода. Так что не надо пургу про вредительство продвигать- никто самолично не захочет ответственность за это нести. Разве что только за страховку, но опять же это 35й не такой сверх самолет дабы на нем руки греть. Разве что если с него что-то уплыло налево и так хотели прикрыть отсутствие, но опять же кроме "Аля нью планер" и очередного гибрида слона с носоргом ничего не было.


Че ты мне какую-то хрень рассказываешь? Тем более про пожарки на базе Мурмона...

----------


## forten07

> Че ты мне какую-то хрень рассказываешь? Тем более про пожарки на базе Мурмона...


Это не муром а АЦ-40 на базе ЗиЛ-131. И это имеет значение- максимальная скорость на которой машина может подойти к месту происшествия (вот тебе и "специалисты") а следовательно время сокращается.  
 Ламера видно за версту- если не поняли то поясню, что даже при хорошей подготовке надо время что бы добрать до места происшествия.

----------


## Холостяк

> Это не муром а АЦ-40 на базе ЗиЛ-131. И это имеет значение- максимальная скорость на которой машина может подойти к месту происшествия (вот тебе и "специалисты") а следовательно время сокращается. 
> Ламера видно за версту- если не поняли то поясню, что даже при хорошей подготовке надо время что бы добрать до места происшествия.


Ну опять за свое.... У некоторых людей полет мыслей совершенно в другую сторону...
Значит, чтоб разговоривать-пояснять нужно иметь пожарный расчет с раскладом сил, средств и расчетом времени...
То что вы мне расказываете о подготовке или как "на самом деле" хреново, то это "хреново" и называется - вредительство должностных лиц на местах...

----------


## AC

*Сегодняшнее фото -- Су-35 во Внуково:*
http://russianplanes.net/ID7273
Как он там оказался? По какому поводу-то?  :Confused:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Сегодняшнее фото -- Су-35 во Внуково:*
> http://russianplanes.net/ID7273
> Как он там оказался? По какому поводу-то?


Побольше иных суперджетов)

----------


## [RUS] MK

:Biggrin: 

Остальное тут: http://vovanko.livejournal.com/123005.html

----------


## Mad_cat

Интересно смотрится вместе с пассажирским трапом и тягачом :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Интересно смотрится вместе с пассажирским трапом и тягачом


Да, новая модель бизнес-джета. Не имеет аналогов в мире, это уж точно.  :Smile:  Кстати, обратите внимание на конус обтекателя справа от трапа. Зачем его сняли полностью?  :Confused:

----------


## AC

*Что осталось от Су-35-4 (фото):*
http://photofile.ru/users/sergxon/96063153/

----------


## SergM

Так ! А-ну быстро все отсюда, так! кто разрешил?! А-ну ка все бегом отседова. Так! А ну - стой ! Хватайте его - у него-гада, камера оказывается... Так тащите сюда! Так - правильно - сапогом её.... Так - всех всех перетрясти. Так - что они говорят - "уже выложено в Интерет"... Так - тащите сюда этот "Интернет" - я кому говорю - а ну быстро помчались тащить сюда Интернет - всё сапогами подавить...
Шёпотом между собой ("я ж говорил что нельзя сюда эту байду во Внуково на пробные покатушки самого олигарха  ...-ого пригонять! Везде ж пролезут эти ... журналисты... стрелять их, гадов прям вон у того забора")

Что - не знакомо? Давно ль успели мы это забыть? "Бей своих - что б чужие боялись"! Да - нет мы вовсе этого не забывали - где свои - где чужие - вообще не поймёшь - тёмный лес
www.ecmo.ru
Это он был "тёмный лес" ... Как раз тот самый реликтовый лес вокруг аэропорта Шереметьево, по-вдоль древней речки Клязьмы, попавший во множество старых культовых советских фильмов "про патриотизм" "любовь к Родине" и "исконно русскую ностальгию по берёзкам" - из того , что помню с ходу - фильмы "Экипаж" и тоже со Жжёновым "Ошибка Резидента и "Судьба резидента"....
Да... был ..... лес! .... И.....
Был! Пока не понравился под собственность-застройку каким-то очень сильно великим патриотичным русским олигархам. Ну очень сильно понравился. 
И  безполезно с этими хотелками нынешних властелинов бороться. Даже весьма опасно для жизни. Даже русским военным. Даже русским офицерам опасно для жизни с этими хотелками нынешних "определителей патриотизма" бороться. Был там такой редактор Химкинской газеты - Михаил Бекетов. Который про всё это - про борьбу с Шереметьевским лесом статью написал. Бывший офицер-десантник. После этого, он был почти убит - полгода пролежал в коме после избиения бейсбольными битами. И всё хорошо - "и всё идёт нормально" - лесу осталось уже совсем немного. А вы говорите - Су-35... Да нафига они нам нужны? Продать их.... куда скажут - и отдать честь (если кому есть что отдавать - когда скажут "кто надо", подойдут и тихонько шепнут - "вот этому отдать" )....

Так что не надо, пожалуйста больше про "патриотизм" и "вредительство" - съездить посмотреть недалеко - съехали с Ленинградки в районе Химок - и - любуйтесь "на здоровье..."

----------


## Любомирский

фото того, что разбился 26 апреля или я перепутал?

----------


## AC

> фото того, что разбился 26 апреля или я перепутал?


Он не разбился, он сгорел, выкатившись с полосы. Да, 26 апреля.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Самопроизвольный выход двигателей на форсажи. Полный отказ КСУ (СДУ) как я понял система управления самопроизвольно начала творить всякое-такое странное,дотянул до брусвера пытаясь хоть как то спасти машину,пришлось выйти! Ужасно когда сопла двигателей непредсказуемо отклоняются туда куда хотят......


Я бы на вашем месте не говорил того,чего не знаю.Себе дороже будет.  :Cool:

----------


## airwolf

> Я бы на вашем месте не говорил того,чего не знаю.Себе дороже будет.


Учтём,спасибо за совет. За что купил,за то продал  :Smile: 
Можно услышать Вашу версию аварии?!

----------


## bakulinks77

> Учтём,спасибо за совет. За что купил,за то продал 
> Можно услышать Вашу версию аварии?!


Я знаю ее причины,но пока нет официальных данных,буду молчать.У нас за это до сих пор головы крутят.  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Да , согласен. На Салоне общался с ребятами,  которые в курсе. Но просили "не  распространяться".

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-35 в ГЛИЦе:













Первые экземпляры Су-35С приступили к полетам в Ахтубинском испытательном центре - Фотогалерея Российской газеты

----------


## Djoker



----------


## FLOGGER

У меня вот такой вопрос возник. Прочитал в статье во "Взлете" что на Су-35 по локатору были подтверждены расчетные данные по дальности обнаружения - 400 км. А по какому типу целей, с какой ЭПР?  Кто знает и скажет?

----------


## Djoker

> Прочитал в статье во "Взлете" что на Су-35 по локатору были подтверждены расчетные данные по дальности обнаружения - 400 км. А по какому типу целей, с какой ЭПР?  Кто знает и скажет?


Вот что на paralay'е пишут:




> Сообщение от 10V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Общался с создателями Ирбиса, от главных до инженеров. 400км там есть реально.
> 			
> ...


http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....239232#p239232

----------


## Вован22

Сказать могут все что угодно.
Тем более, что разработчики демонстрировали Добн=270км
А теперь если логически подумать, то получается следующее:
 Сравним Ирбис и Сокол.
 Станции создавались в одно и тоже время. 
 Цель 3 кв.м, ППС режим ВЧПИ, большая высота .
 Дальность обнаружения Сокола цели 3кв.м =150-158км. при Рср=2 кВт
 Увеличение средней мощности до 5 кВт( как у Ирбиса) увеличит Дальность до 188-198км.
 Увеличение КНД антенны ( увеличение КУ с 37 до 39дб)=в 1,6 раза увеличит дальность до 211- 223км
 Увеличение эффективной площади антенны в 1,3 раза(у Ирбиса Sa выше на 30%) увеличит дальность до 225-238км. 
 Примем, следующее допущение: у Ирбиса период следования импульсов выше в 1,3 раза, тогда дальность возрестет до 238-254 км
 При одинаковом секторе обзора примем что у Ирбиса угловая скорость перемещения луча выше на 30%, тогда дальность возрастет до 254- 271 км .
 Примем: коэффициент потерь у Ирбиса в 1.3 раза меньше( с учетом меньшего К шума у Сокола), тогда дальность возрастает до 290км.
 Приняв по неизвестным параметрам приемущество Ирбиса в 30% по сравнению с Соколом( это допущение реально, хотя и взято все таки с небольшой натяжкой), получили предельные дальности для Ирбиса около 300км.
 Получить 350-400 по цели 3кв.м. на реальной ПФАР Ирбис не возможно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, очень интересно.

----------


## A.F.

*Вован22*, по словам директора НИИП (а не доверять ему оснований не имею) в реальном полете с реальной 5-киловаттной ПФАР Ирбис получена дальность даже более 400 км. Но это специальный режим, с зауженной зоной обзора. По рекламному паспорту РЛСУ "Ирбис-Э" по цели с ЭПР 3 кв.м в зоне обзора 300 кв. град. дальность обнаружения в ППС в свободном пространстве - 200 км, в зоне обзора 100 кв.град - 400 км. Вы когда сравнивали с Соколом (я так понимаю речь про Жук-МСФЭ?) видимо этот аспект не учитывали?

----------


## Вован22

У меня тоже нет оснований не доверять директору НИИП.
С его же слов: 
Дальности 300км и более и даже 400км. это по цели Су-27 в ППС.( по мере развития БРЛС Ирбис)

----------


## Djoker

ВВС России получат шесть истребителей Су-35 до конца года &mdash; Российская газета &mdash; ВВС России получат шесть истребителей Су-35 до конца года




> *ВВС России получат шесть истребителей Су-35 до конца года* 
> 
> Шесть истребителей Су-35 с двигателями 117 С поступят в российские ВВС до конца 2012 года. 
> 
> "Шесть машин Су-35 поступят в войска до конца этого года", - цитирует Интерфакс генконструктора-директора НТЦ имени Люльки НПО "Сатурн" Евгения Марчукова. Об этом он заявил на 11-й Международной конференции "Авиация и космонавтика - 2012", открывшейся в Московском авиационном институте во вторник. 
> 
> По его словам, двигатели 117С поколения "4++" на самолеты Су-35 с устанавливаются с литерой "О" и находятся в режиме опытной эксплуатации. 
> 
> "Самолет уже пойдет в войска, где начнется обучение летного персонала", - сказал Е. Марчуков. Он добавил, что двигатель 117С на 80% состоит из новых деталей. "Новый вентилятор, новая камера сгорания, новая турбина, модернизированное поворотное сопло", - подчеркнул Е. Марчуков.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошая новость.

----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Готовы три новых Су-35С




> *Готовы три новых Су-35С*
> 
> Пресс-служба ОАО «Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение имени Ю.А. Гагарина» (КнААПО) обнародовала *подборку* фотографий двух из трех завершенных постройкой на предприятии истребителей Су-35С, изготовленных для ВВС России - самолета в полной окраске ВВС России с бортовым номером "06 красный" (серийный номер 01-06), а также одного неокрашеного самолета без бортового номера. Известно, что три очередных самолета Су-35С, построенных по контракту августа 2009 года с Министерством обороны России на постройку 48 машин, уже некоторое время проходят испытания в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Эти самолеты должны иметь бортовые номера "05 красный" (серийный номер 01-05), "06 красный" (серийный номер 01-06) и "07 красный" (серийный номер 01-07) и нести новую окраску ВВС России с темно-серым верхом и голубым низом (самолет "06", как видно, уже покрашен). Все три самолета будут в декабре переданы ВВС России. Возможно, что до конца года будут сданы и еще три истребителя Су-35С. По имеющейся информации, эти шесть самолетов должны поступить в 4-й Центр боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава ВВС имени В. П. Чкалова в Липецке.
> 
> Первые два серийных самолета Су-35С (бортовые номера "01 синий" и "02 красный") по контракту 2009 года были сданы КнААПО в 2011 году, еще два самолета (бортовые номера "03 красный" и "04 красный") были завершены постройкой в начале 2012 года. Эти четыре машины используются в программе Государственных совместных испытаний.
> 
> 
> 
> _Построенный для ВВС России истребитель Су-35С (бортовой номер "06 красный", серийный номер 01-06). Комсомольск-на-Амуре, ноябрь 2012 года (с) ОАО "КнААПО"_

----------


## APKAH

А вот похоже еще не окрашенная "семёрка", пятёрка пока еще нигде не засветилась, на заднем фоне торчит киль Су-35 №06:
Липецку новогодних подарков ждать осталось совсем не долго  :Smile: 


Кстати а чья предположительно 30-ка? Будущая Индонезийская или Вьетнамская?

----------


## Djoker

Российская армия получила первые новейшие Су-35С | РИА Новости




> *Российская армия получила первые новейшие Су-35С*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 дек — РИА Новости. "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ шесть серийных истребителей Су-35С, сообщила в пятницу пресс-служба компании.
> 
> "Таким образом, "Сухой" выполнил свои обязательства по этому типу самолетов в рамках гособоронзаказа по 2012 году. Перегон истребителей к месту дислокации запланирован на ближайшее время", — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker

В конце текущей недели в ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова поступят первые 6 новейших серийных истребителей Су-35С : Министерство обороны Р&#1




> *В конце текущей недели в ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова поступят первые 6 новейших серийных истребителей Су-35С*
> 
> 
> 
> В конце недели на аэродром Государственного летно-испытательного центра им. В.П. Чкалова (ГЛИЦ) в Ахтубинске прибудут первые серийные истребителей Су-35С. Сейчас специалисты инженерно-технического состава ГЛИЦ приступили к плановому осмотру и приемке 6-ти новейших многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С на ОАО «Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение им. Ю.А. Гагарина».
> 
> На базе ГЛИЦ будут проведены наземные и летные испытания по проверке функционирования информационно-управляющей системы, комплекса связи, навигации, радиолокационной системы истребителей, а также систем вооружения на полигоне центра. Позднее специалисты ГЛИЦ выработают методики по их боевому применению. Затем испытанные машины будут переданы в Государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России (г. Липецк).

----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / Истребители Су-35С совершили многокилометровый перелет в испытательный центр




> *Истребители Су-35С совершили многокилометровый перелет в испытательный центр
> 
> Три новейших истребителя модели Су-35С прибыли в Государственный летно-испытательный центр Министерства обороны России в Ахтубинске своим ходом , по оценке пилотов, самолеты проявили себя с лучшей стороны.* 
> 
> «Они изготовлены на авиационном производственном объединении в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Все три Су-35С прибыли в Ахтубинск своим ходом, совершив многокилометровый перелет с промежуточной посадкой на аэродроме Шагол для дозаправки и отдыха экипажа. По оценке пилотов, в ходе полета самолеты проявили себя с наилучшей стороны»,  сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в Минобороны.
> 
> В военном ведомстве в дальнейшем планируется проводить на базе центра важные наземные и летные испытания по проверке работы информационно-управляющей системы, комплекса связи, навигации, радиолокационной системы прибывших истребителей. Авиатехника пройдет подготовку в качестве боевых машин, после чего специалисты выработают методики по боевому применению новейших истребителей.

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С б/н 08 в Шаголе:



Команда &#34;CHELTEAM&#34; - Страница 118 - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums - Страница 118

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С:









Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - В летно-испытательный центр МО РФ в Ахтубинске прибыли первые серийные истребители Су-35С

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Новые Су-35С б/н 09, 11 и 12 в Шаголе:







TM TEAM™ Spotting. - Страница 133 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С в Жуковском:



http://russianplanes.net/id97785



http://russianplanes.net/id97783



http://russianplanes.net/id97782

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/vl/20130817/956944703.html




> *Новые Су-30СМ и СУ-35 поступят осенью в войска Восточного округа*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 авг — РИА Новости. Летчики Восточного военного округа (ВВО) готовятся принять в октябре-ноябре этого года 12 новых самолетов Су-30СМ и 12 СУ-35, сообщил журналистам в субботу главком ВВС, генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Поступят в боевые части по 12 самолетов Су-35 и Су-30СМ. Су-30 пойдут в Домну (Забайкалье), а Су-35 — в Дземги (Приморский край). Летный состав готов к переучиванию. У меня три летчика вылетели на самолетах Су-35, которые еще не приняты на вооружение, но я специально отправил летчиков, чтобы проверить, смогут ли военнослужащие строевых частей освоить эту технику", — сказал Бондарев.
> 
> Он отметил, что летчики в течение двух недель выполнили по три полета. Осталось по одному полету на перехват цели, и они будут считаться переученными на управление самолетами поколения 4++.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Пилоты Военно-воздушных сил осваивают новый истребитель Су-35С : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




> *Пилоты Военно-воздушных сил осваивают новый истребитель Су-35С*
> 
> Первая группа летного состава одной из воинских частей Военно-воздушных Сил (ВВС) России начала переобучение на новый многоцелевой сверхманевренный истребитель Су-35С.
> 
>  Подготовка осуществляется на центральных офицерских курсах Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Министерства обороны РФ.
> 
>  Самолет Су-35С, относящийся к поколению 4++, в значительной степени отличается от истребителей, стоящих на вооружении ВВС России. На нем установлен ряд систем и оборудования, нашедших свое применение в самолете-истребителе 5-го поколения ПАК ФА.
> 
>  Поэтому первая группа пилотов, направленных на переподготовку — это наиболее опытные летчики, ранее освоившие несколько типов истребителей, каждый из них имеет налет более 1000 часов.
> ...


Речь идет о начале подготовки липецких летчиков?   :Confused:

----------


## Djoker

ВВС РФ в текущем году получили 12 новых Су-35 | РИА Новости




> *ВВС РФ в текущем году получили 12 новых Су-35*
> 
> 
> 
> КОМСОМОЛЬСК-НА-АМУРЕ, 25 дек — РИА Новости. Холдинг "Сухой" в 2013 году поставил ВВС России 12 новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35, сообщил в среду журналистам главком ВВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Всего ВВС России заказали 48 самолетов Су-35. В этом году мы получили 12 самолетов в дополнение к десяти поставленным ранее", — сказал главком.
> 
> Он отметил, что в 2014 году ВВС должны получить еще 12 Су-35, а в 2015 — 14 Полученные самолеты поступят на авиабазу "Дземга" (Комсомольск-на-Амуре).

----------


## Djoker

Су-35 и Су-30М2 в цехах КнААЗа:





Главком ВВС проинспектировал авиационные предприятия - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker

Ещё один новый Су-35С:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

ВВС РФ в январе примет на вооружение партию истребителей Су-35 | РИА Новости




> *ВВС РФ в январе примет на вооружение партию истребителей Су-35*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 янв — РИА Новости. Новейший многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 в ходе дополнительных испытаний подтвердил свои высокие качества и в ближайшее время партия этих самолетов поступит в ВВС России, сообщил в четверг журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "В конце января мы примем эту технику", — сказал Борисов, отвечая на вопрос, когда первая партия Су-35 поступит на вооружение ВВС России.
> 
> Он также не исключил, что министр обороны Сергей Шойгу найдет возможность в начале февраля лично присутствовать при приемке этой новой техники в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Новый Су-35С б/н 08:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## cemichael

Пара Су-35С (ГОЗ-2012) бн 06, 08 благополучно перелетела с Ельцовки на Иркутск-2.
После ночевки продолжат свой путь на КнААПО.

----------


## Dik_A

У новых бортовой номер на киле и триколор на р.н.Фотография видимо сделана до окончательной покраски. Военные не хотят забирать машины, стоят принятые под забором.

----------


## Djoker

> У новых бортовой номер на киле и триколор на р.н.


Да, уже опознаны все 12 Су-35 из ГОЗ-2013. 

Б/н 04 уже прошел летные испытания?

----------


## ОБУ

Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: ВВС России получили дюжину истребителей Су-35С До чего журналисты дошли.Один и тот же самолет 2 раза посчитали :Wink:

----------


## Djoker

http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/27902.html

----------


## Avia M

> Fyodor Photography - Сухой в Комсомольске. Глава 1. Су-35С - на службе Отечеству


Off. Красная ковровая дорожка перемещается с министром? Или собственность КНААЗ.
Заводчане и техника вызывают уважение!

----------


## mix

су-35 на стоянке.

----------


## FLOGGER

> су-35 на стоянке.


Ценный снимок. :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

> Ценный снимок.


Ну, это ведь стоянка военных? 
А то писали что не хотят их принимать.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Ну, это ведь стоянка военных? 
> А то писали что не хотят их принимать.


А кто их спрашивать будет? Приказали и вперед. Сегодня должны были первый вылет делать полковые. Завтра разведаю, а то Комсомольск спит уже   :Smile:

----------


## mix

> Ценный снимок.


Чем-же он ценный? :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> Чем-же он ценный?


Так тем и ценный,что очень много информации несет!!!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## bakulinks77

Сегодня в 11 30 по местному времени 1АЭ авиабазы Дземги приступила к полетам на Су-35С  :Biggrin:

----------


## mix

Да было дело.летали немного. :Tongue:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

http://arms.itar-tass.com/?page=arti...=126976&cid=25




> *ОАК выполнит первый контракт министерства обороны на поставку 48 истребителей Су-35С в 2015 году*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 9 апреля. (АРМС-ТАСС). В 2015 году Объединенная авиастроительная корпорации (ОАК) завершит выполнение первого контракта министерства обороны на поставку 48 истребителей Су-35С. Об этом АРМС-ТАСС сообщил президент ОАК Михаил Погосян.
> 
> По его словам, в текущем году корпорация поставит ВВС 24 истребителя Су-35С в полной серийной конфигурации, 12 из которых были переданы в начале февраля, а 12 будут поставлены до конца года. В 2015 году запланирована передача финальных 14 самолетов этого типа. С учетом ранее поставленных 4 машин для летных испытаний и шести Су-35, переданных в 2012 году, все 48 истребителей поступят в Военно-воздушные силы.
> 
> _Подписание нового долгосрочного контракта с министерством обороны на производство Су-35С ожидается в конце текущего - начале следующего года._

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Четыре новейших истребителя Су-35 С, осуществляя перелет в Липецкий авиацентр, вчера совершили посадку на военном аэродроме Шагол (Челябинская обл), дозоправились и сегодня отправились по маршруту до конечного аэродрома следования.










"Вести с полей"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> "Вести с полей"


Эти Су-35С из 23-го иап 303-й гсад 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО (а/д Дзёмги)?

----------


## Djoker

> Эти Су-35С из 23-го иап 303-й гсад 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО (а/д Дзёмги)?


Нет, это, как выяснилось, бывшие ахтубинские б/н 07, 09, 11 и 12 из ГОЗ-2012.

----------


## Panda-9

Пока новую тему "Су-35 - история серий" не открываем? Может, пора уже...

----------


## ОБУ

Тогда по логике 06 и 08 пойдут  в Дземги вместо отданных ГЛИЦу 05,06

----------


## Avia M

> Пока новую тему "Су-35 - история серий" не открываем? Может, пора уже...


Взывал к этому, еще в феврале месяце. Пока Су-35 продолжает "теснить" Су-27...

----------


## mix

Авиабаза Дземги полеты.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. Су-35 №05 дважды "работал на показ". Пилотировал Сергей Богдан. Интересно, кому планируется демонстрация?

----------


## AC

> Кубинка. Су-35 №05 дважды "работал на показ". Пилотировал Сергей Богдан...


+ еще одно вчерашнее фото:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. 35-й "исполнял" для зрителей, в светлом камуфляже...

В тему. Уважаемые знатоки просветите. У СУ-35 отключается УВТ? Т.е. в случае ненадобности сверхманевренности, продлевается жизнь механизации сопел...

----------


## AC

> Интересно, кому планируется демонстрация?


Да всё тем же товарищам:
http://www.interfax-russia.ru/Center....asp?id=510433

----------


## bakulinks77

> Кубинка. 35-й "исполнял" для зрителей, в светлом камуфляже...
> 
> В тему. Уважаемые знатоки просветите. У СУ-35 отключается УВТ? Т.е. в случае ненадобности сверхманевренности, продлевается жизнь механизации сопел...


Летуном не отключается. Ресурс сопла равен ресурсу движка. УВТ отключается при отказах КСУ на автомате. Вроде...

----------


## Avia M

> Летуном не отключается. Ресурс сопла равен ресурсу движка. УВТ отключается при отказах КСУ на автомате. Вроде...


Дело в том, что тренировки и показ иностранной делегации, выполнялись без УВТ. Соотв. никаких "кульбитов". Сомневаюсь, что Китаю предлагают СУ-35су (упрощенный).

----------


## muk33

> Летуном не отключается. Ресурс сопла равен ресурсу движка. УВТ отключается при отказах КСУ на автомате. Вроде...


Коллега, разрешите Вас поправить. УВТ имеет два режима. Один из них "Маневр", позволяющий выполнять все эти "кульбиты". И он таки включается и выключается летчиком. Второй - постоянный, т.е. сопло стоит по оси, однако если аэродинамические рули по какой-то причине выходят на упор, то оно подключается , позволяя сохранить управляемость и обеспечить безопасность полета. Этот режим отключается, здесь вы правы, при отказе ситемы управления соплом. Тогда самолет становится "как бы" Су-27-м

----------


## mix

Дземги...

----------


## mix

и еще су-35

----------


## Avia M

Добрался-таки до "Поднебесной"
http://www.aex.ru/news/2014/11/5/126207/

----------


## Fencer

> Добрался-таки до "Поднебесной"
> Су-35 прибыл в Китай для участия в международном авиасалоне - AEX.RU


Aviation EXplorer: Летит и думает

----------


## Pilot

> Добрался-таки до "Поднебесной"
> Су-35 прибыл в Китай для участия в международном авиасалоне - AEX.RU


прилетл строевой. Борт 08 красный. Богдан на нем летает низенько :)

----------


## Fencer

> прилетл строевой. Борт 08 красный. Богдан на нем летает низенько :)


Су-35С б/н 08 красный с белой окантовкой 23-го иап (а/д Дзёмги).

----------


## AC

> прилетл строевой. Борт 08 красный. Богдан на нем летает низенько :)


Уже есть фото:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Су-35 из Комсомольска-на-Амуре прибыл в Китай для участия в международном авиасалоне (ФОТО)

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в регионе-Су-35 успешно выполнил первый тренировочный полет перед началом авиасалона Airshow China 2014

----------


## Fencer

Инновационный двигатель для СУ-35 представили в Лыткарине / Актуально / Лыткаринские ВЕСТИ

----------


## Avia M

> Инновационный двигатель для СУ-35 представили в Лыткарине / Актуально / Лыткаринские ВЕСТИ


"Ничего не понимаю"...

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в регионе-КНДР обращалась к России с просьбой поставить ей истребители Су-35

----------


## TapAc

Вчера (воскресенье), наблюдал звено Су-35 заходивших на посадку в аэропорт Перми Большое Савино. Судя по камуфляжу (новый, светлый камуфляж), это из последней серии. Кто знает с какой целью они в Пермь прилетали? Промежуточная посадка? Куда дальше пошли?
Интересно, над Пермью постоянно кружат МиГ-31, рев стоит от двигателей знатный (песня для моих ушей :) ), а вот когда проходили Су-35, как мышки, слегка слышно.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=TapAc;119460]Вчера (воскресенье), наблюдал звено Су-35 заходивших на посадку в аэропорт Перми Большое Савино. Судя по камуфляжу (новый, светлый камуфляж), это из последней серии. Кто знает с какой целью они в Пермь прилетали? Промежуточная посадка? Куда дальше пошли?

В Сети проходила инф. о Параде Победы в Москве...

----------


## stream

bmpd - Новые Су-35С летят на парад

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> наблюдал звено Су-35 заходивших на посадку в аэропорт Перми Большое Савино


Су-35С

Фото: Kindmagic.

----------


## Avia M

7 апреля, AEX.RU –  Индонезия проявляет интерес к закупке нового российского многофункционального истребителя Су-35, переговоры начались...

Юрий Слюсарь: Россия и Индонезия находятся в начале переговоров о поставке Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## boyan

> 7 апреля, AEX.RU –  Индонезия проявляет интерес к закупке нового российского многофункционального истребителя Су-35, переговоры начались...
> 
> Юрий Слюсарь: Россия и Индонезия находятся в начале переговоров о поставке Су-35 - AEX.RU


После того как без Су-30МК2 остались решили на грабли второй раз наступить.

----------


## APKAH

> После того как без Су-30МК2 остались решили на грабли второй раз наступить.


Не правда! Су-30 вообще один из самых безопасных типов. Из более 500 машин выпущенных за последние 23 года, потеряно в авариях и катастрофах всего 11 машин. Из которых пять в Индии, 4 в Китае и два в КБ Сухого. Большинство из-за ошибок в технике пилотирования. У кого-то из западных истребителей лучше статистика?

Двенадцать лет индонезийцы эксплуатируют Су-30 и всё нормально. Из последней партии 2013 года, из шести поставленных машин, через короткое время три борта "поймали" птиц, у двух бортов из-за развалившегося двигателя развился системный брак (при снятии двигателя обнаружилась трещина по сварному шву силового шпангоута №38).

Экспортные Су-30МК2 имеют гарантийный срок эксплуатации 18 месяцев со дня подписания приёмо-сдаточного акта. Поэтому после приезда российской заводской гарантийной бригады, проверили все имеющиеся самолёты подобного типа на вооружении Индонезии. Двух "дефектных" в октябре 2013 г. забрали для проведения ремонта на КнААПО. Близкие к заводу люди пишут следующее:



> "машины разобрали, переклепали, а потом собрали. В агрегатном была делегация из Индонезии, им показали ремонт, а буквально через несколько дней после их отъезда, когда 8735 перетаскивали в сборочный, её уронили (якобы отказал стопор на кран балке). Уронили носовой частью. Было это в конце ноября 2013 г. После этого видно и решили, что несчастливая и не стали восстанавливать".


Американцы наблюдая за тем как индонезийцы с 2003 года закупают российские Су-30, пытаясь помешать процессу, в 2011 году просто предложили свои истребители из состава ВВС США *БЕСПЛАТНО*. Передали ранних серий F-16A/B выпущенные ещё в 80-е годы, в количестве аж двух штук  :Redface:  Также индонезийцы не понаслышке знают, что поставка запчастей к американским истребителям может моментально прекратиться, если Индонезия будет что-то делать не так, как хотят американские политиканы...Так что теперь понимаете почему индонезийцы продолжают интересоваться Су-35С?

----------


## Avia M

10 апреля, AEX.RU –  Сделка по продаже Россией Китаю 24-х современных истребителей Су-35 может быть отложена, так как китайские военные считают стоимость машины слишком большой.

Продажа Китаю российских истребителей Су-35 может быть отложена - AEX.RU
Неужели нельзя за полцены, у нас же дружба... :Smile:

----------


## cemichael

Сегодня борт резвый с востока на запад прошагал аж на Э390. Радиостанция убойная, за ним техничка Ил-76. Не 35-ка ли случайно? Подождем фото из Толмачево или далее по маршруту.

----------


## Avia M

15 июня, AEX.RU –  Контракт на поставку 24 истребителей Су-35 Китаю может быть подписан до конца этого года, заявил в понедельник глава Объединенной авиационной корпорации (ОАК) РФ Юрий Слюсарь. 
Россия хочет до конца года заключить договор о поставке Китаю 24 истребителей Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

"Слухи"...
9 июля, AEX.RU –  Россия может поставить Пакистану, помимо нескольких единиц вертолетов Ми-35М, также истребители Су-35, сообщил помощник президента РФ Владимир Кожин. Об этом пишет РИА Новости. Он отметил, что переговоры о подготовке контрактов на поставку Пакистану вертолетов Ми-35М, а также истребителей Су-35 продолжаются.

 "Переговоры. Пока только переговоры", — сказал Кожин, отвечая на вопрос, на какой стадии находится подготовка контрактов на поставку военной техники Пакистану. При этом помощник президента РФ подчеркнул, что пока нет информации о количестве истребителей, предполагаемых к поставке.

 "А вертолеты — несколько штук", — заявил Кожин, добавив, что пока ничего не известно о сумме возможных контрактов, поскольку продолжаются переговоры. Россия может поставить Пакистану истребители Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны Индонезии приняло решение о закупке российских истребителей Су-35
> 
> ЦАМТО, 3 сентября. Министерство обороны Индонезии приняло решение о закупке эскадрильи российских многофункциональных истребителей Су-35, предназначенных для замены устаревших американских F-5E/F «Тайгер».*
> 
> Как сообщил агентству «Антара» министр обороны Индонезии Рьямизард Рьячуду в ходе осмотра вооружения и военной техники в одном из гарнизонов в районе Джакарты, оборонное ведомство страны уже договорилось с российскими партнерами о закупке новых самолетов.
> 
> По словам министра, выбор пал на российский самолет в связи с тем, что индонезийские пилоты более привычны к эксплуатации истребителей марки «Су». Новые самолеты Су-35, как и ранее Су-27СК/СКМ и Су-30МК/МК2, будут приобретены поэтапно несколькими партиями по мере наличия средств в бюджете. Контракт планируется подписать в конце сентября.
> 
> Руководитель Управления планирования Министерства обороны Индонезии маршал М.Сяуги (M.Syaugi) добавил, что в соответствии со стандартными процедурами приобретения вооружений, индонезийский ОПК получит от России некоторые технологии (transfer of technology – ToT). По мнению ЦАМТО, вероятнее всего, большую их часть составит техническое обслуживание и ремонт. Тем не менее, учитывая достаточно быстро развивающуюся авиационную отрасль этой страны, индонезийский ОПК сможет взять на себя достаточно большою долю в производстве Су-35.
> ...


ЦАМТО / Новости / Минобороны Индонезии приняло решение о закупке российских истребителей Су-35

----------


## KURYER

Индонезия, несмотря на дефицит бюджета МО, будет закупать СУ-35 -> Indonesia to “Prioritize” Su-35 Aircraft Procurement Despite Budget Cuts

----------


## KURYER

Пакистан ведёт переговоры о приобретении СУ-35-правительственный источник ->ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

> Пакистан ведёт переговоры о приобретении СУ-35-правительственный источник ->ИСТОЧНИК


По-нашему, по-бразильски))

"Пакистан подтвердил интерес к покупке российских истребителей Су-35, эта сделка может стать самой крупной между двумя странами, однако окончательное решение пока не принято, пишут западные СМИ со ссылкой на пакистанского чиновника.

По его словам, тот факт, что само обсуждение имеет место, показывает заинтересованность российской стороны продать военную технику Пакистану, «несмотря на давние связи Москвы с Индией», пишет Janes.

Чиновник сообщил, что вооруженным силам Пакистана «требуются истребители, которые смогут летать на большее расстояние, чем китайско-пакистанский JF-17, и проникать вглубь на территорию противника».

9 июля помощник президента России Владимир Кожин сообщил, что Москва может поставить Пакистану, помимо нескольких единиц вертолетов Ми-35М, также истребители Су-35.

Перед этим помощник президента России Юрий Ушаков заявлял, что Москва ведет переговоры с Пакистаном о поставке Исламабаду военных вертолетов Ми-35 для борьбы с террористами.

4 июня в МИД России заявляли, что планируемые поставки российского вооружения в Пакистан не направлены против третьих стран.

2 июня глава Ростехнологий Сергей Чемезов сообщил о переговорах по поводу поставок в Пакистан российского вооружения. Россия пообещала поставить Пакистану вертолеты Ми-35.

Эксперты посчитали последнее решение о поставках вертолетов Пакистану сигналом Индии, которая в последние годы все чаще предпочитает вооружение из США. Ранее Москва воздерживалась от ВТС с Пакистаном, чтобы не рисковать дружбой с Дели.

Су-35 (по кодификации НАТО – Flanker-T+) – российский реактивный сверхманевренный многоцелевой истребитель поколения «4++», разработанный в ОКБ Сухого, является глубокой модернизацией платформы Т-10С.

Поколение «4++», к которому относится Су-35, является условным и лишь указывает на то, что по совокупности своих характеристик Су-35 вплотную приближен к истребителю пятого поколения, так как за исключением технологии «стелс» и активной фазированной антенной решетки (радар/локатор АФАР) он удовлетворяет большинству требований, предъявляемых к самолетам пятого поколения."

 ВЗГЛЯД / Пакистан подтвердил заинтересованность в покупке Су-35 у России

----------


## Fencer

Китай купит у России 24 истребителя Су-35 за $2 млрд :: Экономика :: РБК

----------


## ОБУ

Осталось дождаться контракта для отечественных ВВС!

----------


## cemichael

Четверка 03, 04, 05 и 06 следует на Запад с Востока.

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация Эти? Судя по окраске этого года машины или перекрашенные старые?

----------


## Djoker

Похоже новые для Миллерово. Выходит перевооружение ЦУ откладывается?

Ещё фото в ВК:
https://vk.com/wall-77477794_18847
https://vk.com/nskspotting

----------


## ОБУ

А бортовые не смущают? Я думаю севернее

----------


## ОБУ

Новейший истребитель Су-35С пополнил авиаполк ВВО в Хабаровском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации Теперь совсем непонятно!

----------


## Fencer

> Теперь совсем непонятно!


Что не понятно?

----------


## ОБУ

На прошлой неделе борты шли на запад, а теперь Хабаровский край

----------


## stream

Правительство Индонезии утвердило закупку 12 истребителей Су-35 - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

Почему только тепловые ракеты?

----------


## Djoker

http://www.vostokmedia.com/n268658.html

----------


## Avia M

14 января, AEX.RU –  Новейшие многоцелевые истребители Су-35 поступят в авиационное соединение Западного военного округа (ЗВО) в этом году. "В настоящее время летный и инженерный состав завершили переобучение на новые истребители и готовы к приему новой техники"...
Новейшие истребители Су-35 поступят в этом году на вооружение ЗВО - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
"Угловка" встречает Flanker-Е+ - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## Djoker

Что стало со строевыми огнями Су-35С? Это заглушки? Импортозамещение не справляется?





«Враг от них не уйдет!»: сверхманевренные самолеты Су-35С усилили авиабазу под Владивостоком (ФОТО; ВИДЕО) — Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## KURYER

> Что стало со строевыми огнями Су-35С? Это заглушки? Импортозамещение не справляется?


Комментарий с BMPD на твои же фото МиГ-29СМТ(Р):



> своих пока нет, ставили швейцарские. По крайней мере на Су-35С точно.

----------


## Avia M

> Правительство Индонезии утвердило закупку 12 истребителей Су-35 - bmpd


А теперь десять...
Индонезия и Россия подпишут контракт на поставку десяти Су-35 | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

Соглашение о поставке Китаю истребителей Су-35 будет ратифицировано летом или осенью, поставки начнутся после 2016 года. 
Сергей Чемезов: Контракт с Китаем по Су-35 не вступил в силу - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 9 мар — РИА Новости. Индонезия получит первую партию многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 не ранее 2018 года из-за перегруженности внутренними и внешними заказами единственного производителя Су-35 Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода (КнААЗ), сообщают "Известия" со ссылкой на источник в Минобороны России.

Ранее газета Jakarta Globe со ссылкой на индонезийского министра обороны Рьямизард Рьячуду сообщила, что Индонезия и Россия в апреле подпишут контракт на поставку десяти Су-35. Отмечалось, что подписание документа состоится в РФ.

По данным источника в Минобороны РФ, в прошлом году КнААЗ выпустил 14 самолетов Су-35, несколько истребителей Су-30МК2 для Вьетнама и модернизировал Су-27 до уровня СМ в интересах российского военного ведомства.

"Сегодня стоит вопрос о полном переходе предприятия на выпуск современных Су-35. Однако это не повлияет на очередь. Завод должен построить за пять лет 50 машин для ВКС России, 24 — для Китая. Индонезийцы могут рассчитывать в лучшем случае, что в 2018 году получат два самолета", — сказал газете собеседник.

Как сообщили газете в Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), дополнительно на сроки исполнения контракта повлияет и необходимость согласования технического облика индонезийского Су-35.

"Скорее всего, индонезийцы захотят поставить на свои машины какие-то системы нероссийского производства. Это потребует проведения дополнительных НИОКР (научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ — ред.) и испытаний", — отметил он.

В конце прошлого года министр сообщил, что получил от президента Индонезии Джоко Видодо прямое указание закупить Су-35 для замены устаревших американских истребителей F-5 Tiger, чей возраст достиг 40 лет."

РИА Новости СМИ: Индонезия сможет получить российские Су-35 не раньше 2018 года | РИА Новости


"РЯЗАНЬ, 10 мар – РИА Новости. Работа по совершенствованию экспортной версии бортовой радиолокационной станции (БРЛС) "Ирбис-Э", которым оснащается многоцелевой истребитель Су-35, завершена, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости генеральный директор Государственного Рязанского приборного завода (ГРПЗ, входит в "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ) Павел Будагов.

БРЛС "Ирбис" разработана "Научно-исследовательским институтом приборостроения имени В.В. Тихомирова". Производитель – ГРПЗ.

"В настоящее время работы по совершенствованию БРЛС "ИРБИС-Э" завершены, заключен контракт на поставку самолетов Су-35 в КНР", — сказал Будагов.

"Ирбис" обеспечивает обнаружение, сопровождение и измерение координат воздушных, наземных, надводных целей днем и ночью, в любых погодных условиях при наличии естественных и организованных помех.

В 2015 году Россия и Китай заключили контракт на поставку 24 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.

АО "Государственный рязанский приборный завод" специализируется на производстве сложной радиоэлектроники, бортовых радиолокационных станций для авиации."

РИА Новости Работа над экспортной версией радара Су-35 завершена | РИА Новости

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Чемезов: контракт с Китаем по Су-35 не вступил в силу

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

В авиационном соединении Восточного военного округа, дислоцированном в Хабаровском крае, приступили к строительству учебного комплекса для тренировок пилотов современных истребителей Су-35С...

В Хабаровском крае началось строительство учебного комплекса для тренировок пилотов истребителей Су-35С - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

> В авиационном соединении Восточного военного округа, дислоцированном в Хабаровском крае, приступили к строительству учебного комплекса для тренировок пилотов современных истребителей Су-35С...
> 
> В Хабаровском крае началось строительство учебного комплекса для тренировок пилотов истребителей Су-35С - AEX.RU


На аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги)?

----------


## Avia M

> А теперь десять...
> Индонезия и Россия подпишут контракт на поставку десяти Су-35 | РИА Новости


Уже восемь?...
Министр обороны Индонезии Риамизард Риачуду подтвердил намерение подписать контракт на поставку многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 во время своего предстоящего визита в Россию в ближайшие дни. Об этом в четверг глава ведомства рассказал в интервью агентству Bloomberg, передает ТАСС. 

По его словам, "речь идет о восьми-десяти самолетах". Министр обороны Индонезии подтвердил планы приобрести у России истребители Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Pilot

проблема только в отсутствии денег :(

----------


## алтын

> Су-35 против F-16: военные рассказали, как американцы убегали от русских в Сирии

----------


## Djoker

:Rolleyes:

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С с изд.170-1 и "Хибинами-М" на БД в Дземгах:

----------


## LansE293

Еще одно фото СУ-35С с подвешенной ракетой с АРГСН. Но если быть до конца корректным, по этим снимкам ИМХО нельзя различить подвешено ли изделие 170 или 170-1.

----------


## ZHeN

там ещё на 23ей минуте этих 170тых навалено на тележках :)

----------


## LansE293

Да, есть на тележках, но по ним тип не определить. А вот сравнение второго фото с фото РВВ-СД (фото 3) и РВВ-АЕ (фото 4 и 5) показывает, что в фильме на СУ-35С было подвешены именно изделия 170-1. Видно зауженную хвостовую часть и новую форму обтекателей РМ.

----------


## ZHeN

как не определить ? таких стабилизаторов ни на Р-73, ни на Р-27 нет
да и сложенные решетчатые рули видны (закрыты крышками)

----------


## LansE293

> как не определить ? таких стабилизаторов ни на Р-73, ни на Р-27 нет
> да и сложенные решетчатые рули видны (закрыты крышками)


Дык эти решетчатые рули и на Р-77 (изделие 170) были изначально и на ее экспортном варианте (как его там РВВ-АЕ?), и на новом изделии 170-1 (РВВ-СД) они тоже есть. Разница между 170-ой и 170-1 в габаритах, весе, РМ, вероятно в ГСН, что по такой фотке не определить. Визуально заметно отличается только хвостовая часть (она оживальной формы) и эти самые решетчатые рули чуть утоплены в обтекатели, которые тоже имеют немного иную форму. Проще по фото сравнить и увидеть разницу. Первая фото РВВ-АЕ, вторая РВВ-СД. Был бы чертеж или схема 170-1 или хотя бы фото сбоку. Было бы нагляднее. Но пока я их не нашел.

----------


## Fencer

Истребители Су-35 на Дальнем Востоке получили новые ракеты : Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Djoker

*На «Авиадартсе-2016» военные летчики из Приморья боролись за право представлять регион на всероссийском этапе*









Ещё фото:
На «Авиадартсе-2016» военные летчики из Приморья боролись за право представлять регион на всероссийском этапе (ФОТО) — Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## Avia M

Индонезия проявляет интерес к российской продукции военного назначения, включая истребители Су-35, заявил посол РФ в Индонезии Михаил Галузин.  Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"Мы знаем о большом интересе руководства Индонезии, включая военное руководство, к российской продукции военного назначения, Включая упомянутые истребители Су-35, индонезийское руководство неоднократно публично обозначало этот интерес. Мы это приветствуем и готовы удовлетворить потребности Индонезии по сути в любой военной технике", — сказал посол.

Посол России: Индонезия проявляет интерес к закупкам Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## LansE293

> Истребители Су-35 на Дальнем Востоке получили новые ракеты : Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru
> По данным российского военного блога bmpd, который ведут сотрудники Центра анализа стратегий и технологий (ЦАСТ), данные истребители первоначально на боевом дежурстве в Дземги были вооружены только ракетами класса «воздух-воздух» малой дальности типа Р-73 и РВВ-МД и устаревшими ракетами Р-27Т средней дальности с инфракрасной системой наведения.


Интересно, как автор статьи отличил Р-73 от РВВ-МД, по видеокадрам? Может быть имелась ввиду Р-73Л?



> РВВ-МД - вероятно, обновленный вариант ракеты Р-73М / Р-73 РМД-2. Разработана ГосМКБ "Вымпел" в конце 1990-х - начале 2000-х годов. Вариант ракеты РВВ-МДЛ оснащен оптическим лазерным неконтактным взрывателем. Наименование РВВ-МД впервые упомянуто в годовом отчете ГосМКБ "Вымпел" в 2007 г. И впервые макет ракеты показан на публике на авиасалоне МАКС-2009. В некоторых источниках указывается, что вариант ракеты создан как "второй этап модернизации" ракеты Р-73.


Р-73 / РВВ-МД - АA-11 ARCHER | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)
На самом деле в различных источниках полная путаница по поводу РМД-2, РВВ-МД, Р-73М. А есть еще Х-74М2 для ПАК-ФА. Внешне изделия трудноразличимы. Я вот только ракету с лазерным взрывателем (Р-73Л) могу отличить от обычной Р-73:)))

----------


## LansE293

Может быть это ответ на мой вопрос:



> Новейшая авиационная ракета "воздух-воздух" на базе Р-73 разработана, поставки ее в войска уже начались, сообщил в интервью РИА Новости гендиректор компании-производителя ракет "Дукс" Юрий Клишин.
> Он подчеркнул, что новая ракета отличается от базовой по ряду основных характеристик.
> Здание министерства обороны РФ на Фрунзенской набережной в Москве. 
> Ранее Клишин заявил РИА Новости, что ракета должна иметь инфракрасную головку наведения с улучшенными характеристиками. У нее будут расширены возможности диапазона пуска по углу атаки, по перегрузкам, захвату головки наведения, а также увеличена защищенность от различного рода ловушек. Кроме того, разработчики повысили надежность, автономность и универсальность нового оружия. Все это позволит увеличить эффективность ракеты на 25-30%.
> 
> РИА Новости В ВКС начали поступать новейшие ракеты "воздух-воздух" | РИА Новости


Здесь подробнее

Основные хар-ки РВВ-МД (в скобках Р-73Э) по каталогу продукции "ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ МАШИНОСТРОИТЕЛЬНОЕ КОНСТРУКТОРСКОЕ БЮРО «ВЫМПЕЛ» ИМ. И.И.ТОРОПОВА" 
ОСНОВНЫЕ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКИ РВВ-МД(в скобках Р-73Э/ЭЛ)
дальность пуска:
максимальная, км — 40 (30)
минимальная, км — 0,3 (0.3)
высота поражаемых целей, км — 0,02-20 (0,02-2)
перегрузка поражаемых целей, g — до 12 (12)
ИГС - двухдиапазонная (обычная)
углы целеуказания — ±60° (±45°)
углы отклонения координатора ГСН — ±75° (±75°)
стартовая масса, кг — 106 (105)
масса боевой части, кг — 8 (8 )
длина, м — 2,92 (2,9)
диаметр, м — 0,17 (о.17)
размах крыльев, м — 0,51 (0.51)
размах рулей, м — 0,385 (0.38 )

----------


## Avia M

Власти Пакистана проявляют интерес к покупке российских истребителей Су-35, заявил государственный министр.
"Да, действительно, Пакистан очень заинтересован в этом", - сказал он "Интерфаксу", отвечая на вопрос о том, собирается ли Исламабад закупить у России истребители Су-35.

Пакистан проявляет интерес к покупке российских Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## LansE293

Старался перевести точнее, но не все смог осилить, а что-то просто не понял, прошу не пинать больно:)

*Eλληνικά Su-35: Ενα όνειρο δεκαετιών για τους Ελληνες πιλότους θα γίνει πραγματικότητα
Греческий СУ-35: давняя мечта греческих пилотов станет реальность?*
του Πάνου Σπαγόπουλου
http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...6/e-su-35.html

40-ка единиц достаточно, чтобы достичь превосходства...

Мечта о сильных ВВС несколько поколений греческих пилотов теперь становится реальной с возможностью приобретением для страны легендарного российского истребителя, который может опустошить в течение одного часа боевые эскадрильи турецких F-16, выровненнять стратегический потенциал и потопить турецкий флот на такой дистанции, что датчики турецких военных не поймут, что смерть уже прямо перед ними.
Предложение предусматривает поставку экспортной версии истребителя русского истребителя поколения 4 ++ Су-35С в чрезвычайно благоприятных условиях, как это предусмотрено в рамках греко-российского соглашения, подписанного в декабре прошлого года между Министром национальной обороны Греции Димитрисом Аврамопулосом и его Российским коллегой Сергеем Шойгу.
Согласно информации, полученной из финансового объема российского предложения сумма составит 2,5 млрд. $. Планируется поставка 40 истребителей Су-35БМ (Su-35BM). Поставка включает в себя оружие и запасные части, а также вспомогательный пакет.
Условия погашения, предлагаемые российской стороной, чрезвычайно благоприятны: 30% затрат погашаются экспортом греческой сельскохозяйственной продукции и остальная часть суммы - льготный кредит с 5-летним льготным периодом. Трудно - если не невозможно найти другое лучшее и конкурентное предложение о покупке такого современного истребителя.
Таким образом, это предложение, в особенности его финансовая часть является весьма конкурентоспособной, по сравнению с покупкой ЛА из других источников, в частности, западных.
В то же время русская сторона готова умиротворить любые греческие опасения по поводу совместимости самолета с комплексом связи НАТО и предлагает для Греции версию, приспособленную под размещение западной электроники, таких как радио и МФД системы.
Су-35С, которые уже приняты на вооружение в ВВС России Он является первым самолетом российского арсенала, который может быть оборудован тройной радиолокационной системой: основная РЛС в носу самолета и две РЛС в передних кромках крыльев. 

Более конкретно основной РЛС Су-35БМ является новая радиолокационная станция N035 Ирбис-Э.
Эта радар "X-диапазона" с пассивной фазированной антенной решеткой диаметром 900 мм.
Ирбис-Э имеет общую выходную мощность 20 кВт, что обеспечивает максимальную дальность обнаружения цели размера самолета-истребителя ЭПР 3 квадратных метра до 400 км на встечных и 150 км на догонных курсах. Когда диапазон поиска увеличен до 300 градусов, с помощью механической системы, возможности для обнаружения той же цели составляет 200 км, а если относительное положение цели на фоне земли - уменьшается до 170 км.
Но возможности Су-35БМ могут быть повышены за счет инновационной АФАР L-диапазона производства НИИП Тихомирова, которая была разработана для нового истребителя России Т-50 пятого поколения. Как уже упоминалось ранее, он должен быть смонтирован на передней кромке крыла самолета, что позволяет расширить возможности особенно против скрытности самолетов (стелс-самолетов?).
Более конкретно, АФАР L-диапазона может выполнять ряд операций, таких как: исследования и ориентации стелс-самолетов, функции распознавания свой-чужой, пассивного мониторинга и идентификации источников Link 16 / MIDS, пассивное наблюдение и обнаружение РЛС, излучающих в L -диапазоне, как радиолокационная турецкая система MESA 737 AEW&C, пассивный мониторинг и обнаружение источников IFF воздушных судов, активные меры противодействия среде обмена данными 16, активные контрмеры к системе GPS-приемников и активных контрмер наземным частотам РЛС L.
Последнее в российской практике относится к частотам между 1 и 2 ГГц, а длины волн от 0,3 до 0,15 м. Использовании полосы L позволяет создавать антенны с относительно небольшими размерами.
Что касается скрытности хотя бы для случая F-35, наверное и в случае F-22 самолетов, созданного определенным ключом, чтобы скрыть их след на частотах в диапазоне Х, а не под ней(???) 
Что касается двигательной системы, то Су-35С оснащен новым двигателем 117С, тягой на форсаже в 31,900 фунтов (14,500 КГС) и 19400 фунтов (8,800 КГР) на номинальном режиме. Эти цифры дают воздушному судну тяговооружённость 0,84 для максимального взлетного веса и 1,14 для стандартного взлетного веса
Система электрогнного противодействия МНПК Авионика размещенна в двух сручках () на законцовках крыла. Это система KNIRT1 L175M Хибины-M L175M следует философии современного истребителя четвертого и пятого поколения с точки зрения ее общей интеграции в группу датчиков самолета.
Систему управления полетом обеспечивают сложные программные алгоритмы, которое контролирует ряд контрольных поверхностей и значительно снижает нагрузку на пилота. Система называется СДУ-427 является производным от системы Су-47 с четырьмя каналами управления. 
20 таких истребителей более чем достаточно, чтобы обеспечить абсолютное превосходство в воздухе на стороне Греции...
Он говорит только о том, что может быть сделано...

----------


## Avia M

> А теперь десять...
> Индонезия и Россия подпишут контракт на поставку десяти Су-35 | РИА Новости


Таки восемь...

Посол Индонезии: Cтрана купит восемь российских истребителей Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Начальник штаба ВВС Пакистана маршал Сохаил Аман провел в Москве плодотворные переговоры по вопросу покупки российских истребителей Су-35, сообщил в интервью РИА Новости посол Пакистана в РФ Кази Халилулла.

"По этому вопросу в июле в Москве у начальника штаба ВВС маршала Сохаила Амана с российскими партнерами были проведены плодотворные переговоры", — сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о возможности покупки российских истребителей Су-35.

----------


## Avia M

Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод в Хабаровском крае до конца года поставит в Минобороны РФ десять самолётов Су-35С, сообщил в четверг на церемонии открытия нового цеха завода губернатор региона Вячеслав Шпорт. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

"В текущем году начаты работы по исполнению контракта на строительство 50 самолётов Су-35С для Министерства обороны РФ. Срок выполнения контракта – 2020-й год. План поставки на этот год составляет десять самолётов".

----------


## L39aero

Без Азохена конечно скучно,пресса наших производств интелектом вообще не блещет!

----------


## Avia M

> Без Азохена конечно скучно,пресса наших производств интелектом вообще не блещет!


Пожалуйста, не скучайте! Вскоре ситуация прояснится. 
О "интелекте"- в яблочко...  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Таки восемь...
> 
> Посол Индонезии: Cтрана купит восемь российских истребителей Су-35 - AEX.RU


Новый поворот...

Индонезия на следующей неделе объявит конкурс на закупку истребителей, которые заменят американские многоцелевые F-5, сообщает RNS со ссылкой на Defence World.

По данным издания, в конкурсе будут участвовать шведская компания Saab AB с истребителем Saab JAS 39 Gripen, европейскай Eurofighter GmbH с многоцелевым Eurofighter Typhoon и «Рособоронэспорт» с истребителем Су-35.

«Сделка по Су-35 была близка к завершению до второго квартала этого года, но цена и передача технологий для местного производства, возможно, оказались препятствием к заключению контракта, что заставило Индонезию пригласить еще две компании, чтобы они дали свои предложения», - говорится в сообщении.

Индонезия настаивала на том, чтобы в стране было организовано совместное производство истребителей. «Источник в РФ рассказал Defence World в ходе Singapore Air Show, что возможный заказ Индонезии на 8-12 самолетов слишком мал для совместного производства и передачи технологий», — пишет издание.

Ранее сообщалось, что Индонезия рассчитывает закупить от восьми до 10 российских Су-35. Министр обороны страны Рьямизард Рьячуду заявлял о намерении оформить сделку еще в начале апреля 2016 года. В сентябре заместитель гендиректора «Рособоронэкспорта» Сергей Гореславский заявил, что Россия и Индонезия продолжают переговоры на экспертном уровне о поставках Су-35.

----------


## Avia M

Индонезия продолжает переговоры о покупке у российской стороны девяти или десяти истребителей Су-35, сообщает агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на представителя индонезийского военного ведомства, передает РИА Новости.
"Индонезия проводит переговоры о покупке у России "девяти или десяти" Су-35, заявил агентству Рейтер представитель индонезийского министерства обороны, не представив подробностей о сроках проведения сделки", — пишет агентство.
"Мы все еще ведем переговоры", — заявил агентству представитель министерства обороны, имя которого полностью не приводится. "Мы все еще договариваемся по вопросу "за сколько вы хотите нам их продать"


Девять ещё не звучало! Неужели до сих пор, не озвучили "бедным" индонезийцам цену?

----------


## LansE293

Истребители Су-35С и Су-27СМ3 будут подключены к АСУ "Постскриптум"
http://www.i-mash.ru/news/nov_predpr...kljucheny.html




> Автоматизированная система управления "Постскриптум" позволит машинам "видеть" крылатые ракеты, беспилотники и вражеские самолеты на удалении в несколько сот километров. В случае необходимости "Постскриптум" сможет управлять самолетом с земли без участия пилота. 
> Работы по интеграции боевых машин, которые должны завершиться до конца 2017 года и обойдутся российскому военному ведомству в 35 млн рублей.





> Согласно официальному заявлению "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (ОАК), Су-27СМ3 в ходе доработки будет оборудован новейшим радаром и современной бортовой радиоэлектронникой, включая многофункциональные дисплеи в кабине пилота, а также новейшим вооружением. Если Су-35С уже поступают на вооружение ВКС России и даже приняли участие в боевых действиях в Сирии, то контракт на модернизацию 36 Су-27СМ3 между ОАК и Минобороны России был заключен только в прошлом году.





> АСУ "Постскриптум" может работать с самолетами МиГ-25, МиГ-29, МиГ-31, Су-27 и их модификациями. Новейшая электроника позволяет одновременно обрабатывать до 120 воздушных объектов и наводить вооружение истребителей на 36 потенциальных целей. Система состоит из трех основных компонентов: комплекса средств автоматизации (КСА) командного пункта "Вертикаль", КСА пункта наведения "Горизонт" и КСА аэродрома базирования "Сервис".


Ранее вроде как Постскриптум не занимался наземкой



> Управление полками, вооруженными ударными самолетами или МЦ АК, решающими ударные задачи, осуществляется через КП ап, ад ФА АСУ "Фазенда-Т". При решении истребительных задач - КП (СКП, ПН) иап АСУ "Постскриптум". Вышеупомянутые АСУ имеют совершенно различную идеологию управления.


Из статьи можно понять, что СУ-27СМ3 еще нет в ВКС РФ и он покруче, чем СУ-35С, ведь у него "стеклянная кабина",  новейший радар и вооружение:)))

----------


## LansE293

04 сопровождает стратегов, на подвесе только РЭБ и УР ВВ средней дальности.

----------


## Avia M

Импровизация или возможность (изделия между ВЗ)?

----------


## Flanker B

> Импровизация или возможность (изделия между ВЗ)?


все штатно

----------


## ZHeN

> Импровизация или возможность (изделия между ВЗ)?


в соответствии с официальным кнааповским буклетом:

----------


## Polikarpoff

А что за пилон такой интересный, есть где-нибудь фото?

----------


## ZHeN

вот самому интересно !

----------


## Flanker B

> А что за пилон такой интересный, есть где-нибудь фото?


пилон балка-спарка, где направляющие пилоны относительно друг друга смещены (вперед-назад)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> пилон балка-спарка, где направляющие пилоны относительно друг друга смещены (вперед-назад)


Типа АКУ-170 на сдвоенной балке?

----------


## LansE293

Ну какое фото. Пару изделий 170-1 и то недавно увидели, а ты хочешь сдвоенный пилон под АКУ-170Е:)
Кстати, расстояние между ВЗ позволяет разметить рядом 2 такие ракеты не складывая решетчатые рули? Требуется порядка 2 м.

----------


## Panda-9

> Кстати, расстояние между ВЗ позволяет разметить рядом 2 такие ракеты не складывая решетчатые рули? Требуется порядка 2 м.


Да не! Откуда там 2 метра! Метр с небольшим если и есть, то никак не больше.

----------


## Avia M

> пилон балка-спарка, где направляющие пилоны относительно друг друга смещены (вперед-назад)


Смещение...

----------


## Flanker B

> Типа АКУ-170 на сдвоенной балке?


абсолютно верно

----------


## Polikarpoff

Размах рулей - 0,68 м, а с учетом того, что они повернуты под 45 градусов и смещены, то вполне влезут.
Габариты по рулям получаются 0,5х0,5 м, диаметр корпуса 0,2 м, габариты по крыльям 0,3х0,3 м

----------


## LansE293

> Смещение...


Если со смещением, то надо учитывать только размах крыла. Габарит РВВ-АЕ по крыльям будет 300 мм, изделие 170-1 чуть меньше. Помещаются. Но надо еще обеспечить гарантированный положительный зазора между 2-мя ракетами и между ВЗ и ракетой. При пространстве в 1 м зазор будет порядка 13 см. Это при длине ракеты почти 4 м маловато. Да и на модели смотрится иначе. 
Скорее всего пилон получается длинный и ракеты висят ниже, где расстояние между ВЗ побольше метра.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если со смещением, то надо учитывать только размах крыла.


Не совсем так. От первой УР берем габариты по рулям - 0,5 м, от второй диаметр корпуса + рули с одной стороны - 0,35 м. Выходит 0,85 м, на зазоры остается примерно по 7 см

----------


## LansE293

> Не совсем так. От первой УР берем габариты по рулям - 0,5 м, от второй диаметр корпуса + рули с одной стороны - 0,35 м. Выходит 0,85 м, на зазоры остается примерно по 7 см


ИМХО жаль не захотели доводить до ума механизм принудительного раскладывания решетчатых рулей для 170-1, прибавка веса граммулька, а изделие было бы очень компактным. Собственно его так вроде бы и задумывали.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Далее все зависит от жесткости конструкции АКУ. 7 см на 4 метра длины при выступающих рулях и крыльях... ИМХО жаль не захотели доводить до ума механизм принудительного раскладывания решетчатых рулей для 170-1, прибавка веса граммулька, а изделие было бы очень компактным. Собственно его так и задумывали.


Тут еще вот что учитываем. Расстояние между мотогондол я рассчитывал по чертежу у их основания, в то время как в районе каналов ВЗ их стенки не вертикальны, а расходятся в разные стороны. Соответственно, в районе высоты подвески ракет расстояние между мотогондолами становится больше (а дальше еще увеличивается). В районе двигателей конечно такого угла нет, но зато меньше глубина и есть радиус, что так же значительно снижает вероятность соприкосновения при отстреле.
По раскладным рулям: разглядывал их лет двадцать назад, и что-то по воспоминаниям механизм не кажется очень надежным. В случае отказа даже одного из 4 механизмов, ракета будет потеряна.

----------


## ZHeN

> пилон балка-спарка, где направляющие пилоны относительно друг друга смещены (вперед-назад)


а есть у неё название какое-то ? или хотя бы фото с сайта производителя ? вымпел производит ?

----------


## Avia M

01.12.2016 - 02.12.2016 - Поступление новых многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 (1–2 декабря, аэродром «Бесовец», Республика Карелия).

01.12.2016 - Поступление новых многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 (1–2 декабря, аэродром «Бесовец», Республика Карелия) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Во время мероприятия разрешается задавать вопросы. "Рассекретим" кронштейны... :Smile:

----------


## LansE293

> Тут еще вот что учитываем. Расстояние между мотогондол я рассчитывал по чертежу у их основания, в то время как в районе каналов ВЗ их стенки не вертикальны, а расходятся в разные стороны. Соответственно, в районе высоты подвески ракет расстояние между мотогондолами становится больше (а дальше еще увеличивается). В районе двигателей конечно такого угла нет, но зато меньше глубина и есть радиус, что так же значительно снижает вероятность соприкосновения при отстреле.
> По раскладным рулям: разглядывал их лет двадцать назад, и что-то по воспоминаниям механизм не кажется очень надежным. В случае отказа даже одного из 4 механизмов, ракета будет потеряна.


И я про тоже писал.  Пилон получается длинный и ракеты висят ниже, где расстояние между ВЗ побольше метра. Для безударного катапультирования надо обеспечить целых 3 зазора: 1 между ракетами и 2-а между ракетой и ВЗ.
Про складные рули. На ряде модификаций РВВ-АЕ (изд.170) конца 80-х гг рули раскладывались просто от набегающего потока, а потом фиксировались подпружиненным фиксатором. Были случаи не раскрытия, недораскрытия или не фиксации (оскока). Поэтому был разработан простейший плунжерный привод принудительного раскрытия рулей с приводом от порохового газогенератора. Мб его ты и видел. Ну и раз видел, то вероятно в курсе, что случаи недораскрытия остались. Потом этот привод, как и аэродинамику рулей "лечили" и был получен ряд патентов, например, на привод:
http://bd.patent.su/2239000-2239999/...rvleta541.html
ракета с нормальной аэродинамической схемой - патент РФ 2239780 - Актов В.В. ,Богацкий В.Г. ,Бурак Б.К. ,Васильев П.П. ,Ватолин В.В. ,Дулькин И.И. ,Ермолаев В.В. ,Левищев О.Н. ,Пирязев В.Ф. ,Правидло М.Н. ,Соколовский Г.А.
По аэродинамике
РАКЕТА - Патент РФ 2085826



> а есть у неё название какое-то ? или хотя бы фото с сайта производителя ? вымпел производит ?


На сайте производителя пока нет, на просторах инета тоже не нашел. Я впервые увидел эту схему подвески в этой теме. В достаточно свежей (2012 г) книге Б.Ф. ЩЕРБАКОВ АВИАЦИОННЫЕ РАКЕТНЫЕ КОМПЛЕКСЫ такой подвески тоже нет.

----------


## Avia M

> 01.12.2016 - 02.12.2016 - Поступление новых многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 (1–2 декабря, аэродром «Бесовец», Республика Карелия).
> 
> 01.12.2016 - Поступление новых многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 (1–2 декабря, аэродром «Бесовец», Республика Карелия) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> 
> Во время мероприятия разрешается задавать вопросы. "Рассекретим" кронштейны...


Опаздывают. Новосиб. сегодня.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

А номера зачем замалевали?

----------


## Avia M

> А номера зачем замалевали?


Разве не понятно? Чтоб никто не догадался...
Если серьёзно, вопрос необходимо переадресовать в верха. Возможно действие новой концепции (по многочисленным просьбам), освещения деятельности ВКС.
Хотя Су-27 открыто "щеголяли" б/н...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

А чего командир группы Алексей доклад с опущенным светофильтром делает?
Маразм какой-то...

----------


## Fencer

> А номера зачем замалевали?


Секретность еще ни кто не отменял официально...

----------


## Fencer

> А чего командир группы Алексей доклад с опущенным светофильтром делает?
> Маразм какой-то...


Значит опасается за свою жизнь и жизнь своих близких и родных...

----------


## AndyK

> А чего командир группы Алексей доклад с опущенным светофильтром делает?
> Маразм какой-то...


Юр, так это еще с начала сирийской кампании пошло... Любой летчик с используемых типов в любой момент может оказаться "там". Зачем облегчать жизнь бармалеям и деятелям с "информнапалма"?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Любой летчик с используемых типов в любой момент может оказаться "там". Зачем облегчать жизнь бармалеям и деятелям с "информнапалма"?


Тогда вообще ничего не понимаю.
Летчик только потенциально может оказаться "там", и его лицо - в Карелии, - уже за светофильтр прячут.
В то же время технарей, которые по факту "там", в репортажах "оттуда" с лицами показывают.
Странная логика.

----------


## Fencer

> Тогда вообще ничего не понимаю.
> Летчик только потенциально может оказаться "там", и его лицо - в Карелии, - уже за светофильтр прячут.
> В то же время технарей, которые по факту "там", в репортажах "оттуда" с лицами показывают.
> Странная логика.


Вы вспомните войну в Чечне - тогда сразу будет все ясно...

----------


## AndyK

> В то же время технарей, которые по факту "там", в репортажах "оттуда" с лицами показывают.
> Странная логика.


А вот это мне тоже с самого начала непонятно было....

----------


## Fencer

> А вот это мне тоже с самого начала непонятно было....


Летный состав,принимавший участие в войне в Чечне и находясь на своих местах постоянного базирования во время своей дальнейщей службы,подвергался угрозе их жизни и жизни их близких и родных со стороны чеченских незаконных вооруженных формирований,а техсостава это не коснулось - поэтому ныне летный состав также не хочет светиться в открытую в различных СМИ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А вот это мне тоже с самого начала непонятно было....


Восток - дело тонкое, кровная месть и все такое. Бомбу на бородатых летчик сбросил, значит он и кровник...

----------


## stream

перегон, Новосибирск-Толмачёво
Новые Су-35С летят в Карелию | 03.12.2016 - Светлана Балаева

----------


## LansE293

> А что за пилон такой интересный, есть где-нибудь фото?


Фото так и нет, вот промелькнула такая инфа, насколько можно доверять не знаю.



> ZHeN цитата: возник вопрос про сдвоенный пилон под 2х170-1
> это реально или самодеятельность маркетологов
> альтаир: Реально, но я пока не видел. Благодаря им можно брать 12хР77 и 2хР73,итого 14 ракет. Не хватает только кнопки :"убить их всех "


Су-35 в Сирии - зри в корень

----------


## ZHeN

> Фото так и нет, вот промелькнула такая инфа, насколько можно доверять не знаю.


если честно, я бы не стал за чистую монету именно эту цитату воспринимать
к остальным у меня меньше вопросов
просто учитывая как Альтаир ангажирован в отношении этого самолёта, странно было бы если бы он отрицал мурзилочные возможности машины

----------


## OKA

Может было..

----------


## Avia M

Россия и Индонезия не смогли согласовать стоимость поставок истребителей Су-35, сообщает издание Warta Kota со ссылкой на министра обороны Индонезии Рьямизарда Рьякуду. Об этом пишет RNS.
Он также отметил, что переговоры продолжаются и сторонам удалось договориться об условиях передачи технологий.
«Переговоры все еще продолжаются», — сказал Рьякуду. «Мы не хотим переплачивать», — добавил глава индонезийского военного ведомства.
Правительство Индонезии намерено приобрести восемь самолетов Су-35, а также пакет технологий.
Ранее издание Defence World сообщило, что Индонезия может отказаться от закупки российских истребителей. Среди возможных конкурентов российской техники указывались шведские истребители JAS 39 Gripen и европейские Eurofighter Typhoon. По данным издания, Индонезия настаивала на том, чтобы в стране было организовано совместное производство истребителей. «Источник в РФ рассказал Defence World в ходе Singapore Air Show, что возможный заказ Индонезии на 8–12 самолетов слишком мал для совместного производства и передачи технологий», — сообщило издание.

Технологии без машин? Или набор букв...

----------


## OKA

"MОСКВА, 14 декабря. /ТАСС/. Россия поставит Китаю первые четыре истребителя Су-35 до 25 декабря текущего года. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в системе военно-технического сотрудничества РФ с иностранными государствами.

"Первые четыре Су-35 до 25 декабря должны прилететь в Китай", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, поставки должны были начаться с будущего года, но было принято решение ускорить процесс и отправить первую партию в этом году.

В ноябре заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России) Владимир Дрожжов сообщил ТАСС, что Россия приступила к исполнению первого этапа обязательств по контракту с Китаем на поставку этих истребителей.

Россия и Китай в ноябре 2015 года подписали контракт на 24 истребителя Су-35. Стоимость соглашения оценивается не менее чем в $2 млрд, в договоренность входят также поставки наземного оборудования и резервных двигателей.

Как сообщил ранее ТАСС источник в системе военно-технического сотрудничества, контракт будет выполнен в течение трех лет. Губернатор Хабаровского края, где расположен Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод (производитель Су-35), ранее сообщил, что предприятие поставит Китаю четыре первых самолета до конца года, однако позднее глава госкорпорации "Ростех" Сергей Чемезов заявил, что поставок Су-35 в Китай в 2016 году не будет..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: РФ поставит в Китай первые четыре Су-35 до 25 декабря

----------


## OKA

"Согласно данным ресурса www.flightradar24.com и информации споттера twitter.com/galandecZP , 14 декабря 2016 года из Сирии в Россию, предположительно, вернулись четыре истребителя Су-35С (красные бортовые номера с "03" по "06"), находившихся в составе российской авиационной группировки на сирийском аэродроме Хмеймим с 30 января 2016 года. Указанными источниками зафиксирован перелет 14 декабря с Хмеймим на российский аэродром Мариновка (Волгоградская область) четырех истребителей с красными бортовыми номерами с "03" по "06", лидируемых пассажирским самолетом ВКС России Ту-154Б-2 (регистрационный номер RA-85586). Cамолет-лидировщик прибыл на Хмеймим утром 14 декабря со Чкаловского.



Частичный трек полета самолета-лидировщика Ту-154Б-2 (регистрационный номер RA-85586) группы истребителей Су-35С (красные бортовые номера с "03" по "06") при перелете с Хмеймим на аэродром Мариновка, 14.12.2016 (с) www.flightradar24.com / twitter.com/galandecZP

Напомним, что ранее 21 ноября 2016 года с Мариновки на аэродром Хмеймим проследовали прибывшие на замену первой "четверке" четыре новых истребителя Су-35С (красные бортовые номера с "50" по "53"), новой постройки Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода, переданных ВКС России только в ноябре 2016 года. Их лидирование при перелете в Сирию осуществлялось тем же Ту-154Б-2 (регистрационный номер RA-85586).



Частичный трек полета самолета-лидировщика Ту-154Б-2 (регистрационный номер RA-85586) группы истребителей Су-35С (красные бортовые номера с "03" по "06") при перелете с Хмеймим на аэродром Мариновка, 14.12.2016 (с) twitter.com/galandecZP .."

Полностью :

Первая четверка Су-35С вернулась из Сирии - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

Фейк? Такой окрас используется в китайских ВВС?


https://vk.com/wall-16604023_10642

----------


## Fencer

Первая партия Су-35 вылетела в Китай komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

2 февраля. /ТАСС/. Вторая партия из 10 истребителей Су-35 будет поставлена в Китай в этом году, оставшиеся 10 - в 2018. Об этом в четверг ТАСС сообщил источник в системе военно-технического сотрудничества РФ с иностранными государствами.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: Россия в 2017 году поставит Китаю 10 истребителей Су-35

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Россия в течение этого года подпишет контракт с Индонезией на поставку самолетов Су-35, сообщил директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" Виктор Кладов. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.

"В 2017 году", - заявил В.Кладов на выставке "Aero India-2017", отвечая на соответствующий вопрос журналистов.

Ранее помощник президента по вопросам военно-технического сотрудничества Владимир Кожин сообщил, что ведутся переговоры на поставку российских истребителей Су-35 в Индонезию.

"Переговоры по поставке Индонезии 12 самолетов Су-35 идут позитивно", - сказал В.Кожин.

----------


## KURYER

РФ могла согласиться передать Китаю технологию производства двигателей для Су-35



> Россия, вероятно, согласилась поставить Китаю вместе с истребителями Су-35 партию новейших двигателей к ним АЛ-41Ф1С (изделие 117С) и передать технологию их производства. Об этом сообщил информационный портал SINA со ссылкой на источники.
> "Китай закупил отдельную партию двигателей к Су-35 для проведения испытаний. Россия, вероятно, согласилась передать технологии производства (двигателей)", - пишет издание.
> Как пишет портал, в ходе испытаний в Китае двигатель АЛ-31ФН третьей серии (для палубных истребителей Су-33) "фактически не продемонстрировал каких-либо преимуществ в тяге по сравнению с отечественным (китайским) WS-10B с номинальной тягой 13,5 тонн за исключением того, что его надежность и устойчивость превосходит таковые у последнего".
> По данным издания, Китай хочет провести испытания, чтобы выяснить, превосходит ли АЛ-41Ф1С по этим показателям АЛ-31ФН третьей серии. Это поможет при выборе двигателей для китайских боевых самолетов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

Объединенные Арабские Эмираты подписали с Россией соглашение о намерении закупки российских истребителей Су-35. Об этом сообщил журналистам глава госкорпорации "Ростех" Сергей Чемезов, передает ТАСС.

"Подписали соглашение о намерении по закупке самолетов Су-35", - сказал он. В конце 2015 года Чемезов сообщал, что РФ и ОАЭ ведут переговоры по поставкам Су-35. Он также отмечал, что истребителем интересуются Бразилия и Индонезия.

----------


## Avia M

"Миссия" выполнена, возвращаются домой... http://russianplanes.net/images/to206000/205356.jpg

----------


## Djoker

> "Договор № 63/253 заключаемого между ПАО «Сигнал» и АО «ППО ЭВТ», на следующих условиях: Исполнитель: ПАО «Сигнал», Заказчик: АО «ППО ЭВТ». 
> Предмет сделки: Исполнитель на основании заявки Заказчика от 30.03.2016г. № К133 обязуется изготовить и передать в собственность Заказчику 30 комплектов изделия Л-265М10-02, а Заказчик принять и оплатить продукцию на условиях договора. Изготовление продукции производится в соответствии с конструкторской документацией, передаваемой Заказчиком. 
> Цена Договора составляет 3 154 313 379, 76 (три миллиарда сто пятьдесят четыре миллиона триста тринадцать тысяч триста семьдесят девять) рублей 76 коп., в т.ч. НДС по ставке 18% - 481 166 447, 76 (четыреста восемьдесят один миллион сто шестьдесят шесть тысяч четыреста сорок семь) рублей 76 коп."


http://www.signalrp.ru/about/plc/facts/

Л-265М10-02 - версия "Хибин-М" для Китая.

----------


## Fencer

Заместитель Министра обороны Юрий Борисов посетил в Комсомольске-на-Амуре авиазавод имени Юрия Гагарина : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## Red307

> 


А что за цифры в кружочке рядом с 73?

----------


## ZHeN

> А что за цифры в кружочке рядом с 73?


не знаю, можно предположить, что время полёта ракеты до цели

----------


## Avia M

11 апреля 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Россия в этом году поставит Минобороны Китая 10 истребителей Су-35. Об этом сообщил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь.

"В 2017 году мы еще 10 самолетов поставим Министерству обороны КНР", - сказал он.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/4/11/168464/

----------


## Red307

> не знаю, можно предположить, что время полёта ракеты до цели


16 секунд - многовато для визуальной видимости.

----------


## ZHeN

> 16 секунд - многовато для визуальной видимости.


это без захвата
когда есть захват, там показывает меньшую цифру

----------


## Red307

Захвата нет, а ПР есть?
И по кому признак СВ горит?


А, я все понял. Ракета автономно держит цель. СУВ ее не видет поскольку углы прокачки головки ракеты больше, чем у ОЛС. Как только цель вошла в зону обзора ОЛС, лазерный дальномер измерил дальность , там появилась однозначная цифра. Так же и в Вертикали..

----------


## Red307

Только что на работе умер Главный Конструктор РЛС "Ирбис" Таганцев Владимир Анатольевич. В свой ДР. 71 год.

----------


## Avia M

31 мая 2017 г., AEX.RU –  Завершение испытаний и принятие на вооружение истребителя Су-35С ожидается в конце 2017 года, заявил в беседе с журналистами заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов. «На сегодняшний день в частях ВКС проходят опытную эксплуатацию и войсковые испытания более 50 самолетов, — пояснил замглавы военного ведомства. Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

«Заключительный этап государственных испытаний предполагает, в том числе, проведение мероприятий по оценке эффективности применения нового вооружения на сверхманевренных режимах, бортового оборудования и комплексов автоматизированных систем управления самолетом. По итогам заседания государственной комиссии, рассматривающей ход испытаний самолета Су-35С в 929 Государственном летно-испытательном центре имени В.П. Чкалова в Ахтубинске, Юрий Борисов дал высокую оценку качеству выполненных работ по самолету», - уточнили в Минобороны.
https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/5/31/170286/

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 5 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Истребители Су-35С будут доработаны в 2017 году с учетом опыта боевого применения в Сирии, заявил заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.

"Самолеты этого года будут доработаны с учетом всех недостатков и сирийского опыта. Мы может быть даже попридержим приёмку самолёта до того как испытаем и убедимся, что все недостатки устранены", - сказал Борисов при посещении Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Гагарина.

Как уточнил замглавы Минобороны, на первых порах самолет засасывал сор со взлетно-посадочной полосы, были проблемы с фонарем, экранами, затем эти недостатки были устранены. По его словам, с заводом заключен договор по поставке десяти самолетов ежегодно до 2020 года.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/565303

----------


## Avia M

> Россия и Индонезия не смогли согласовать стоимость поставок истребителей Су-35



19 июня 2017 г. Россия и *Индонезия* согласовали контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35С. Об этом, как сообщает Lenta.ru, заявил глава Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев.
По его словам, идет подготовка к подписанию сделки.
В феврале 2016 года источник в сфере военно-технического сотрудничества сообщил, что Индонезия намерена закупить 10 машин этого типа. Эту информацию подтвердил и министр обороны страны Рямизард Рякуду. Первоначально, в 2015 году, планировалась закупка 12 истребителей.


ЛЕ БУРЖЕ (Франция), 19 июн — РИА Новости. *ОАЭ* подтверждает намерения закупить у России несколько десятков истребителей Су-35 для национальных ВВС, сообщил журналистам в первый день работы международного авиакосмического салона в Ле Бурже глава ФСВТС Дмитрий Шугаев.

----------


## Djoker

Sukhoi Su-35S - Russia - Air Force | Aviation Photo #4431747 | Airliners.net

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id213276

----------


## Djoker

Пятница-суббота на МАКСе





Ещё фото:
День взятия Бастилии не впустую, а сегодня еще лучше!: fotografersha

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00006234766653

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall1872431_10160

----------


## Flanker B

> https://vk.com/wall1872431_10160


хм, штатная подвеска)) такие китайцам поставили

----------


## ZHeN

> хм, штатная подвеска)) такие китайцам поставили


штатная ? несколько лет искали подтверждение возможности такой подвески и вот оно
разве были какие-то ещё подтверждения до этого ?
что-то на фотографиях китайских 35-ых таких не было видно...

----------


## Djoker

Т220





https://vk.com/wall-5111774_438167

----------


## Avia M

> хм, штатная подвеска)) такие китайцам поставили


На просьбу россиян сфотографировать более детально, ответили отказом. Причины неизвестны... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> 19 июня 2017 г. Россия и *Индонезия* согласовали контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35С.


По бартеру?...

3 августа 2017 г. Министр торговли Индонезии Энггартиасто Лукит с четверга начинает визит Россию, который продлится до 5 августа, для обсуждения сделки по российским истребителям Су-35 в рамках в рамках "встречной торговли", сообщает агентство Блумберг со ссылкой на заявление индонезийского министерства. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

Индонезия намерена предложить российской стороне каучук и другие товары для бартерной торговли, отмечает агентство. Помимо этого, министр планирует обсудить ускорение работы по преференциальному торговому соглашению России и Индонезии и соглашение о свободной торговле Индонезия-Евразия.

----------


## Djoker

Китай


http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/k/...193_55614.html

----------


## OKA

> По бартеру?...
> 
> 3 августа 2017 г. Министр торговли Индонезии Энггартиасто Лукит с четверга начинает визит Россию, который продлится до 5 августа, для обсуждения сделки по российским истребителям Су-35 в рамках в рамках "встречной торговли", сообщает агентство Блумберг со ссылкой на заявление индонезийского министерства. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
> 
> Индонезия намерена предложить российской стороне каучук и другие товары для бартерной торговли, отмечает агентство. Помимо этого, министр планирует обсудить ускорение работы по преференциальному торговому соглашению России и Индонезии и соглашение о свободной торговле Индонезия-Евразия.



"Госкорпорация Ростех и индонезийская государственная торговая компания Indonesian Trading company (PT PPI) заключили меморандум о сотрудничестве. Со стороны Ростеха документ был подписан заместителем генерального директора Госкорпорации Игорем Завьяловым, со стороны Indonesian Trading company – старшим советником по экспорту и импорту Анди Килланг Паккана Малака. Документ был подписан в присутствии заместителя министра промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации Глеба Никитина и генерального директора департамента международных торговых отношений министерства торговли Республики Индонезия Имана Памбагио.

Меморандум предусматривает сотрудничество сторон для выполнения программы встречной торговли в рамках контракта на поставку многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 в Индонезию.

В рамках поддержки экспорта товаров, произведенных в Индонезии, Ростех обязуется обеспечить выполнение соответствующей программы встречной торговли в рамках обязательств по контракту. При этом российская сторона сохраняет за собой право выбора товаров и торговых партнеров-производителей в Индонезии. Структура соглашения предусматривает расширение поставок наиболее перспективных товаров, производимых индонезийскими компаниями, в Россию. Перечень продукции будет согласовываться членами рабочей группы, созданной сторонами с целью реализации этого соглашения.

«Мы уверены, что подписание этого соглашения способствует углублению ВТС с Индонезией и расширению торговых связей между нашими странами», – заявил директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике Госкорпорации Виктор Кладов.

Су-35 – российский многоцелевой истребитель, оснащен бортовой радиолокационной станцией с фазированной антенной решеткой, а также двигателями с управляемым вектором тяги. Он может развивать скорость до 2,5 тыс. км/ч, дальность его полета достигает 3,4 тыс. км, боевой радиус — около 1,6 тыс. км. Истребитель вооружен пушкой калибра 30 мм и имеет 12 точек подвески для бомб и ракет."

Ростех :: Новости :: Ростех подписал с индонезийской компанией меморандум о сотрудничестве

----------


## Avia M

Индонезия заплатит за 11 российских истребителей Су-35 1,14 миллиарда долларов. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на совместное заявление министерства обороны и министерства торговли Индонезии.

Согласно заявлению, половину контракта — 570 миллионов долларов — оплатят товарными поставками. Самолеты будут поэтапно передаваться Индонезии с 2019 года.

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/08/22/su35/

----------


## Avia M

> Cогласно заявлению, половину контракта — 570 миллионов долларов — оплатят товарными поставками. Самолеты будут поэтапно передаваться Индонезии с 2019 года.


Индонезийское правительство ждет решения России относительно бартерной сделки на поставку Джакарте истребителей Су-35, сообщает издание Antara News.
«Мы дали время, чтобы обсудить условия между собой», — сказал министр торговли Индонезии Енгартиасто Лукита. «Мы до сих пор составляет список товаров для бартера, среди которых мебель, кофе и сахар... 

https://rns.online/military/Indonezi...5--2017-08-29/

Чашку "кофею"... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Истребители Су-35С приняты на вооружение

----------


## Avia M

> Объединенные Арабские Эмираты подписали с Россией соглашение о намерении закупки российских истребителей Су-35



МОСКВА, 3 октября. /ТАСС/. Объединенные Арабские Эмираты намерены купить у России более эскадрильи истребителей Су-35, контракт может быть подписан до конца года.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: ОАЭ хотят купить у России более эскадрильи Су-35 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## PPV

> Истребители Су-35С приняты на вооружение


Завершены ГСИ. 2 октября подписан соответствующий акт.

----------


## K@T

Поздравляем всех причастных! :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

> *Летный состав авиационного полка ЗВО подготовит звено Су-35 для перелета на 8 тыс. км*
> 
> Летный и технический состав авиационного полка Западного военного округа (ЗВО) приступил к подготовке перебазирования звена новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 поколения 4++, принятых на заводе-изготовителе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре для включения в состав эскадрильи и постоянного базирования в Карелии.
> 
> Экипажи проведут облет новых истребителей, проверку двигателей, основных систем и агрегатов для перелета по маршруту протяженностью более 8 тыс. километров с тремя дозаправками на оперативных аэродромах Восточного и Центрального военных округов.
> 
> На аэродроме пройдет торжественная встреча летчиков и самолетов. В торжественной обстановке представители главы администрации республики, города, командование авиационной дивизии и личный состав истребительного авиационного полка. После постановки самолётов на место стоянки состоится ритуал освящения истребителей.
> 
> После перелета экипажи Су-35 приступят к выполнению плановых учебно-тренировочных полетов и заступят на боевое дежурство по охране воздушных рубежей северо-запада России.


Летный состав авиационного полка ЗВО подготовит звено Су-35 для перелета на 8 тыс. км : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Flanker B

> Летный состав авиационного полка ЗВО подготовит звено Су-35 для перелета на 8 тыс. км : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


впереди паровоза, как обычно

----------


## Avia M

Истребители воздушно-космических сил Су-35С смогут уничтожать любые морские цели — от небольшого катера до авианосца, а также укрепления и даже бронированную военную технику. Эту возможность им дала новая высокоточная крылатая ракета Х-35У. После боевых испытаний «убийца авианосцев» официально вошла в состав вооружения Су-35.

https://iz.ru/646068/dmitrii-litovki...iitc-obedinili

----------


## Avia M

"Су-35, который летает (в рамках полетной программы Dubai Airshow 2017 — ред.), там как раз есть один из блоков, который по сути — это искусственный интеллект. То есть, он анализирует все цели, которые он захватывает, — там порядка шести целей может одновременно захватить — и сразу же определяет, каким вооружением какую цель нужно поразить", — сказал Чемезов в ходе работы международной авиационно-космической выставки Dubai Airshow 2017.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/arms/20171113/1508673372.html

----------


## voykov

> "Су-35, который летает (в рамках полетной программы Dubai Airshow 2017 — ред.), там как раз есть один из блоков, который по сути — это искусственный интеллект. То есть, он анализирует все цели, которые он захватывает, — там порядка шести целей может одновременно захватить — и сразу же определяет, каким вооружением какую цель нужно поразить", — сказал Чемезов в ходе работы международной авиационно-космической выставки Dubai Airshow 2017.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/arms/20171113/1508673372.html


Такие системы были разработаны еще почти 20 лет назад для вертолета Ми-28Н например.

----------


## Red307

Вроде не 1-е апреля))




> Судан стал первой арабской страной, приобретшей истребители четвертого поколения Су-35 у России накануне первого визита президента Омара Ахмеда аль-Башира в Москву в четверг.
> 
> Первые партии самолетов, поставленные в конце прошлой недели, считаются основными истребителями завоевания превосходства в воздухе для ВВС России. ОАЭ подписали аналогичное соглашение в начале этого года о разработке таких же самолетов с Россией.
> 
> Суданский заместитель командующего ВВС Салахуддин Абдул Халик Саид объявил о сделке в марте. Он сообщил агентству Sputnik, что самолет будет способствовать укреплению обороноспособности Судана и обеспечит ему защиту от любой угрозы.


_Лень писать, скопировал из яндекс-переводчика_

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...to-Moscow.html

----------


## Nazar

Две недели уже говорят об этом, со ссылкой на ЭльАрабию.

----------


## Red307

> Две недели уже говорят об этом, со ссылкой на ЭльАрабию.


Пролистал профильную тему - не нашел. Наверное в юморе надо было искать.

----------


## Nazar

> Пролистал профильную тему - не нашел. Наверное в юморе надо было искать.


Google не? https://www.google.ru/search?newwind....0.JKnwcMIOAho

Первые сообщения об этом, еще в 20е числа ноября появились. Так что все вопросы к ЭльАрабии, которая это запустила.

----------


## Red307

> Google не? https://www.google.ru/search?newwind....0.JKnwcMIOAho
> 
> Первые сообщения об этом, еще в 20е числа ноября появились. Так что все вопросы к ЭльАрабии, которая это запустила.


Я в курсе когда появились. Просто тут, на профильном форуме, даже не посмеялись над этим. Откуда я знал что тут нельзя такого писать?

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 22 декабря. /ТАСС/. Вторая партия из десяти истребителей Су-35 по контракту 2015 года поставлена в Китай. Об этом в пятницу ТАСС сообщил источник в системе военно-технического сотрудничества России с иностранными государствами.
"Очередные 10 машин отгружены заказчику. Оставшиеся 10 единиц Китай получит в 2018 году"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: Россия поставила Китаю очередную партию из десяти истребителей Су-35 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

https://uac.defence.ru/article/infor...pravitelstvom/

_Идея создания информационно-управляющей системы для современных самолетов в ОКБ Сухого изначально родилась в обликовых исследованиях по проекту истребителя пятого поколения. Однако первой она реализовалась на многофункциональном истребителе Су‑35. Благодаря этой системе новая машина с одним пилотом сразу продемонстрировала преимущества, совершая более десяти боевых вылетов ежедневно. Благодаря поддержке руководства ОКБ Сухого за прошедшие 15 лет в нем сложилась передовая школа бортового программирования.
_
Познавательно.

----------


## Avia M

> 19 июня 2017 г. Россия и *Индонезия* согласовали контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35С.



ЦАМТО, 15 января. Начальник управления по связям с общественностью Минобороны Индонезии генерал-майор Тоток Сугихарто (Totok Sugiharto) сообщил, что контракт с Россией на покупку 11 истребителей Су-35 будет подписан в конце января – начале февраля.
Как сообщает Keamanan.rmol.co со ссылкой на Т.Сугихарто, все процедурные вопросы уже решены, и подписание контракта ожидается через несколько недель.
Ресурс Keamanan.rmol также цитирует министра обороны Индонезии Рьямизарда Рьячуду, который ранее заявил, что в ходе переговоров первоначально запрошенная российской стороной стоимость Су-35 была снижена. В итоге окончательная согласованная цена составила 90 млн. долл. за единицу.

https://vpk.name/news/203879_mo_indo..._fevralya.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 25 янв — РИА Новости. Контракт на поставку Джакарте российских истребителей Су-35 может быть скоро подписан, остаются технические детали, заявил РИА Новости посол Индонезии в РФ Вахид Суприяди.
"Скоро. Нет никаких проблем, дело в технических вопросах", — сказал посол, отвечая на вопрос, когда будет подписано двусторонне соглашение о поставках Су-35 в Индонезию.
"Мы надеемся, что мы получим хотя бы один истребитель к августу. 17 августа — День независимости Индонезии, и мы надеемся к этой дате", — добавил посол.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180125/1513303012.html

----------


## Fencer

До 2020 года завод им. Ю. Гагарина передаст ВКС России 50 самолетов Су-35С https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZ80fi2VhE

----------


## Avia M

> "Скоро.


Россия и Индонезия подписали контракт на поставку 11 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/600056

----------


## OKA

> Россия и Индонезия подписали контракт на поставку 11 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/600056



"Индонезийская газета "Kompas" соообщает некоторые подробности контракта на приобретение Индонезией 11 российских истребителей Су-35, подписание которого подтвердил 16 февраля 2018 года начальник центра по связям с общественностью министерства обороны Индонезии Тоток Сугихарто.

Согласно информации газеты, контракт был подписан 14 февраля в Джакарте с АО "Рособоронэкспорт" главой центра оборонных закупок министерства обороны Индонезии Кемханом Агусом Сетяджи. Стоимость контракта 1,14 млрд долл, часть из которых покрывается встречными поставками индонезийских товаров, однако эта часть контракта не детализируется индонезийскими источниками. Соглашение якобы предусматривает передачу Индонезии технологий ремонта самолетов Су-35, "чтобы истребители больше не понадобилось возить на ремонт в Россию".

Тоток Сугихарто сообщил, что контракт должен вступить в действие в августе 2018 года, и первые два истребителя Су-35 должны быть доставлены в Индонезию в августе 2019 года. Следующие шесть единиц должны быть доставлены к февралю 2020 года, и последние три машины должны быть поставлены в июле 2020 года.

Истребители Су-35 приобретаются для замены парка устаревших легких истребителей Northrop F-5E/F Tiger II американского производства, состоящих на вооружении 14-й эскадрильи ВВС Индонезии на военно-воздушной базе Iswahyudi (Мадиун, Ява). К настоящему времени в 14-й эскадрилье номинально числятся восемь F-5E и три F-5F, однако, согласно приводимому газетой "Kompas" заявлению начальника пресс-службы ВВС Индонезии Джеми Трисонджайя, фактически уже "почти два года" 14-я эскадрилья не имеет ни одной летной машины, поскольку истребители F-5E/F объявлены непригодными для полетов.

Индонезия стала вторым иностранным заказчиком истребителей Су-35 после Китая, в ноябре 2015 года подписавшего контракт на поставку ему 24 самолетов Су-35 (поставки были начаты в декабре 2016 года, к началу 2018 года Китаю поставлено 14 машин). Серийное производство самолетов Су-35 осуществляется Комсомольским-на-Амуре авиационным заводом имени Ю.А. Гагарина (филиал ПАО "Компания "Сухой")."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3097412.html

----------


## Avia M

19 февраля 2008 года в небо впервые поднялся российский многоцелевой истребитель поколения "4++" Су-35. Пилотировал самолет заслуженный летчик-испытатель РФ, Герой России Сергей Богдан.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Охота» на Су-35: чем российский истребитель удивляет мир - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Pоссия приступает к выполнению контракта с Индонезией на поставку Су-35, сообщил в интервью телеканалу "Россия 24" помощник президента РФ по ВТС Владимир Кожин.

Он отметил, что другие страны постоянно подвергаются давлению, когда готовятся заключить контракты с РФ на поставку вооружений. "Мы признательны военно-политическому руководству Индонезии за их твердую позицию, которую они не побоялись открыто заявить, в том числе американским партнерам", - подчеркнул помощник президента РФ. Он добавил, что давление на Индонезию "было колоссальное".

"Два года этот контракт готовился, сложный контракт, современные истребители Су-35, все было готово", - признал Кожин. Он пояснил, что столь длительный срок обусловлен совершенствованием законодательства в Индонезии. "Мы это воспринимаем совершенно спокойно, каждая сторона вправе принимать такие решения", - сказал он.

По словам Кожина, "когда все было готово, на сцену вышли американские партнеры и оказали беспрецедентное давление на индонезийскую сторону, чтобы этого контракта не состоялось". "Тем не менее, контракт подписан, мы приступаем к его исполнению", - заявил помощник российского лидера..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Россия начинает выполнять контракт по поставкам Су-35 в Индонезию - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-123538639_656965

----------


## LansE293

СУ-35С на учениях Ладога 2018

----------


## LansE293

Еще

----------


## Djoker

> Еще


И фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Avia M

Завершение государственных испытаний многофункционального истребителя Су-35С поколения «4++» ожидается в конце 2018 года. Об этом заявил заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.
«На сегодняшний день в частях ВКС проходят опытную эксплуатацию и войсковые испытания более 50 самолетов», — пояснил замглавы военного ведомства.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...55d10d512881f5

----------


## Djoker

> Завершение государственных испытаний многофункционального истребителя Су-35С поколения «4++» ожидается в конце 2018 года. Об этом заявил заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.


Прошлогодняя новость:
Истребители Су-35С будут приняты на вооружение ВКС РФ в конце 2017 года - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Прошлогодняя новость:
> Истребители Су-35С будут приняты на вооружение ВКС РФ в конце 2017 года - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Так плюса два... :Smile:  С задержками, но примем на вооружение!

----------


## Саныч 62

Приняты на вооружение в 2017, госиспытания продолжаются. Есть ли криминал?  :Confused:

----------


## Djoker

> Приняты на вооружение в 2017, госиспытания продолжаются. Есть ли криминал?


Мне кажется это просто перепечатка прошлогодней новости, ведь слова Борисова повторяются слово в слово.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Мне кажется это просто перепечатка прошлогодней новости, ведь слова Борисова повторяются слово в слово.


 Не слово в слово. В 2018 про принятие на вооружение не упоминает.

----------


## Djoker

По Т-50:




> 11:53 04.04.2018
> 
> Работы по Су-57 идут по графику, самолет уже подтвердил ряд  летно-тактических характеристик, которые Минобороны предъявляет к этому перспективному изделию.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...55d10d512881f5




> 5:00 / 03.06.17
> 
> Работы по Т-50 идут в графике, самолет уже подтвердил ряд летно-тактических характеристик, которые Минобороны предъявляет к этому перспективному изделию.


Юрий Борисов: военные ждут скорого начала испытаний Т-50 с новым двигателем - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Саныч 62

> По Т-50:
> 
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...55d10d512881f5
> 
> 
> Юрий Борисов: военные ждут скорого начала испытаний Т-50 с новым двигателем - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство


 В ветке по Су-35 хотелось бы отслеживать информацию по этому же типу.

----------


## OKA

"Командир авиабазы «Исвахьюди» (Восточная Ява) коммодор Самсул Резал подтвердил агентству Antara, что первая пара из 11 заказанных истребители Су-35 прибудет в Индонезию в 2019 году. По его словам, с поставкой всех заказанных одиннадцати Су-35 на две трети будут выполнено запланированное обновление авиапарка данной базы ВВС. На текущий момент на а/б «Исвахьюди» дислоцированы три эскадрильи Военно-воздушных сил Индонезии: 3-я воздушная эскадрилья оснащена истребителями F-16A/B», 15-я воздушная эскадрилья недавно приняла на вооружение УБС Т-50i «Голден Игл» (которые заменили «Хок» Mk.53), российские истребители Су-35 заменят устаревшие F-5E/F «Тайгер-2» в составе 14-й воздушной эскадрильи.

В августе 2017 г. была достигнута договоренности о приобретении Индонезией 11 истребителей Су-35 на сумму $1,14 млрд., из которых 50 процентов или $570 млн. составит компенсационный пакет в виде закупок российской стороной индонезийских высоколиквидных продуктов сельского хозяйства и легкой промышленности. Точный список приобретаемой продукции по бартерной части сделки не опубликован. Сам контракт был подписан с АО «Рособоронэкспорт» в Джакарте в феврале 2018 г. С индонезийской стороны договор подписал глава Центра оборонных закупок Министерства обороны Индонезии Кемхан Агус Сетьяджи.

Начальник Центра по связям с общественностью Вооруженных Сил Индонезии бригадный генерал Тоток Сугихарто 15 февраля с.г. заявил, что контракт вступит в силу в августе 2018 г., первые два истребителя должны быть поставлены в августе 2019 г., еще шесть машин – к февралю 2020 г. и последние три самолета – в июле 2020 г. Стоимость контракта составила $1,14 млрд., как и было согласовано ранее. Проект предусматривает компенсационную программу, предусматривающую закупку Россией (бартер) индонезийской сельскохозяйственной и промышленной продукции, а также организацию в Индонезии центра технического обслуживания и ремонта с передачей соответствующих технологий. Последний пункт предусматривает потенциальное техобслуживание и ремонт в Индонезии истребителей марки «Су» стран АСЕАН.

Приобретаемые для замены F-5E/F «Тайгер-2» истребители Су-35 на первом этапе временно будут дислоцированы вместе с Су-27СK, Су-27СКМ, Су-30MK и Су-30MK2 на авиабазе «Хасануддин» в Макасаре (провинция Южное Сулавеси), пока не будет подготовлена необходимая инфраструктура на авиабазе «Исвахьюди»."

https://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/1398846.html

----------


## Avia M

> В августе 2017 г. была достигнута договоренности о приобретении Индонезией 11 истребителей Су-35 на сумму $1,14 млрд., из которых 50 процентов или $570 млн. составит компенсационный пакет в виде закупок российской стороной индонезийских высоколиквидных продуктов сельского хозяйства и легкой промышленности.


Индонезия получит от России коммерческий кредит на закупку 11 истребителей Су-35.
РФ предоставит Индонезии коммерческий, а не государственный кредит. 

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/612654

----------


## ZHeN

> Индонезия получит от России коммерческий кредит на закупку 11 истребителей Су-35.
> РФ предоставит Индонезии коммерческий, а не государственный кредит. 
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/612654


ога, коммерческий

от промсвязьбанка

----------


## Fencer

Китай в 2018 году получит десять истребителей Су-35С https://news.rambler.ru/other/399268...iteley-su-35s/

----------


## LansE293

> российским ВВС очень нужны прицельные контейнерные системы типа Sniper производства Lockheed Martin или LITENING компании Northrop Grumman. Сегодня только у Су-34 имеется приличная встроенная прицельная система «Платан» с электрооптическим/инфракрасным наведением. Летчикам Су-30СМ и Су-35 приходится полагаться на радары при наведении оружия на наземные цели, потому что у них нет подходящих прицельных контейнерных систем.
> «Отсутствие контейнеров считается серьезным недостатком российских ВВС», — сказал Кашин.
> Когда планы совместной разработки таких систем с Францией провалились, русские начали создавать отечественные прицельные системы контейнерного типа. Какое-то время они делали ставку на лицензионное производство подвески Thales Damocles.
> «Существует программа разработки контейнера с аппаратурой разведки целей и целеуказания, к которой приступили еще до Сирии, но пока она не дала результатов, — сказал Кашин. — Насколько мне известно, до введения санкций были планы сотрудничества с Францией. Потом планы изменились, и российские подвески все еще проходят испытания.
> Непонятно, когда прицельные системы контейнерного типа отечественного производства будут приняты на вооружение.
> «Может, скоро, а может, это будет очередная бесконечная сага», — сказал Кашин.


https://inosmi.ru/military/20170608/239537445.html


Истребитель Су-35С (бортовой номер "24 красный", регистрационный номер RF-95816, серийный номер 02620) ВКС России, оснащенный подвесным контейнером целеуказания Т220 разработки АО «Научно-производственная корпорация «Системы прецизионного приборостроения» (справа) в экспозиции авиасалона МАКС-2017. Жуковский, июль 2017 года (с) ВКонтакте
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/tag/контейнеры 
Это тоже Т220?

----------


## Djoker

> Российская государственная корпорация «Ростехнологии» 24 мая на открытии Петербургского международного экономического форума заявила о том, что в 2015 году Россия и Китая подписали контракт на поставку 24 истребителей Су-35С на сумму в 2,5 миллиарда долларов. К настоящему моменту Россия уже поставила Китаю 14 самолётов Су-35С, оставшиеся 10 истребителей будут доставлены в течение этого года. Если рассчитывать по сумме, прописанной в контракте, то в среднем один истребитель обходится нашей стране в более чем 104 миллионов долларов.


https://inosmi.ru/military/20180614/242475904.html

----------


## Red307

> https://inosmi.ru/military/20180614/242475904.html


Интересно, а Китай, случаем, не в кредит покупает су-35?

----------


## Avia M

Индонезия рассчитывает на поставку к октябрю первого российского истребителя Су-35.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Индонезия ожидает поставку первого Су-35 к октябрю - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, а Китай, случаем, не в кредит покупает су-35?


Зачем ? Юань вполне конвертируется. В рубли, например))

А вот Индонезия, это вопрос. Может комбо- типа кредит+ их товары народного потребления, типа масла с пальмы))

----------


## Avia M

> ... типа масла с пальмы))


Так выше анонсировали кол-во бочек... :Smile:

----------


## AMCXXL

> Индонезия рассчитывает на поставку к октябрю первого российского истребителя Су-35.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Индонезия ожидает поставку первого Су-35 к октябрю - Международная панорама - ТАСС


https://www.fliegerfaust.com/su35-ru...539568281.html
Владимир Карнозов - 20 февраля 2018 года, 9:03
_Индонезия и Россия подписали контракт на 11 многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С. По словам представителя Министерства обороны Индонезии Тотока Сугихарто, контракт на сумму 1,14 млрд долларов был завершен
«Две единицы самолетов Сухого будут доставлены в августе 2018 года», - добавил он, отметив, что шесть будут доставлены через 18 месяцев после вступления контракта в силу, а остальные три будут доставлены через пять месяцев после этого._

Затем, в 2018 году Россия 10, Китай 10, Индонезия 2, Общее производство Су-35: 22?

В 2019 году, помимо России, которая получит Су-35?
Вся продукция Су-35 будет для России?

----------


## Айдар

> https://www.fliegerfaust.com/su35-ru...539568281.html
> Владимир Карнозов - 20 февраля 2018 года, 9:03
> _Индонезия и Россия подписали контракт на 11 многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С. По словам представителя Министерства обороны Индонезии Тотока Сугихарто, контракт на сумму 1,14 млрд долларов был завершен
> «Две единицы самолетов Сухого будут доставлены в августе 2018 года», - добавил он, отметив, что шесть будут доставлены через 18 месяцев после вступления контракта в силу, а остальные три будут доставлены через пять месяцев после этого._
> 
> Затем, в 2018 году Россия 10, Китай 10, Индонезия 2, Общее производство Су-35: 22?
> 
> В 2019 году, помимо России, которая получит Су-35?
> Вся продукция Су-35 будет для России?


Посмотрим. Возможно в РК. Как то интерес проявляли и вели разговор

----------


## AMCXXL

> Посмотрим. Возможно в РК. Как то интерес проявляли и вели разговор


Китай подписал 24 самолета, но я не помню, чтобы у него были варианты для дополнительных самолетов
Если Китай подписывает новый контракт, логично, что он получает самолеты после Индонезии
Индонезия вместо этого подписала контракт на 11 самолетов, с возможностью для еще 5 самолетов

Если Индонезия получит 2 сейчас, плюс 6 в феврале 2020 года, они будут в основном произведены в 2019 году
Поэтому в 2019 году Россия может получить 14-16 Сy-35
План приема для 10 россиян и 10 китайских был только до 2018 года
После завершения китайского контракта нет причин, по которым Россия не может получить 14 и более самолетов, как в 2015 году.

 Кроме того, поставка Су-30СM почти завершена для VKS, им нужны только 4 или 5 самолетов для Миллерово и пара самолетов для каждой эскадрон Су-35, поэтому поставка Су-35 для ВКС может быть увеличена  для поддержания поставок истребителей 20-24 в год.

Также военно-морской авиации необходимо подписать контракт о перевооружении калининградского полка

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия подписала третий экспортный контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35*
> 
> Москва. 21 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Россия подписала третий экспортный контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35, сказал глава Рособоронэкспорта Александр Михеев, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос "Интерфакса".
> 
> В ноябре 2015 года был подписан контракт с КНР на поставку 24 истребителей Су-35, за которые Китай заплатил около $2,5 млрд. Кроме того, в 2018 году был подписан контракт на поставку 11 Су-35 Индонезии.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/625999

----------


## Айдар

> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/625999


Кто третий заказчик ?

----------


## Red307

> Кто третий заказчик ?


Неужели Пакистан?

----------


## Айдар

> Неужели Пакистан?


Оаэ хотели пару десяток су-35?

----------


## Red307

Китайцы свой шлем на су-35 сделали.

----------


## OKA

" Российский источник опроверг информацию о том, что реализация контракта на поставку истребителей Су-35 Индонезии отложена из-за американских санкций.
       "Выполнение контракта никто не откладывал", - сказал "Интерфаксу" источник.
       "Санкции - это, безусловно, препятствие. Контракт в силе. Необходимо решить некоторые технические вопросы, после этого можно будет приступить к его реализации", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       О том, что реализация контракта на поставку 11 истребителей Су-35 Индонезии откладывается, сообщила газета "Коммерсант", ссылаясь на двух топ-менеджеров предприятий ОПК и источник, близкий к аппарату правительства.
       "Договор на поставку 11 истребителей Су-35 сохранил свою юридическую силу, но его реализация будет отсрочена", - пишет газета.
       В пресс-службе "Рособоронэкспота" в четверг вечером "Интерфаксу" заявили, что не будут комментировать эту информацию.
       По данным "Коммерсанта", в Джакарте ожидали поступления первой из 11 машин уже в октябре, но США так и не дали Индонезии гарантий не применять ограничительные меры.
       "Есть сложности и у российской стороны: при реализации договора планировалось задействовать кредитную схему, средства под которую выделил бы один из коммерческих банков. Но это чревато для него тяжелыми последствиями, поскольку в США расценят этот кредит как сотрудничество с "Рособоронэкспортом" и введут против банка санкции", - сообщил "Коммерсант".
       Между тем, как сообщал "Интерфакс", в середине сентября начальник информационно-коммуникационного центра Минобороны Индонезии генерал Тотока Сугиарто сообщал, что ВВС Индонезии рассчитывают получить первые два многофункциональных истребителя Су-35 в 2019 году. По его словам, поставка будет осуществлена тремя партиями, состоящими из двух, четырех и пяти самолетов.
       Министр обороны Индонезии Рьямизарда Рьячуду заявлял, что 50% стоимости контракта будет оплачено поставками традиционных экспортных товаров из Индонезии.
       Контракт на поставку в Индонезию 11 истребителей Су-35 был подписан в феврале 2018 года. По неофициальным данным, его стоимость составляет более $1 млрд. Сообщалось, что Индонезия получит от России коммерческий кредит на закупку истребителей..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=492430

----------


## Let_nab

> " Российский источник опроверг информацию о том, что реализация контракта на поставку истребителей Су-35 Индонезии отложена из-за американских санкций...………...


Походу это не российские источники, а всё же российские пропагандоны выдают инфу в соответствии с заказом - но типа со "ссылкой на источник":

"...О сложностях, возникших с реализацией индонезийского контракта, “Ъ” рассказали два топ-менеджера предприятий оборонной промышленности и подтвердил источник, близкий к аппарату правительства. По их словам, договор на поставку 11 истребителей Су-35 сохранил свою юридическую силу, но его реализация будет отсрочена..... Ранее газета «Коммерсантъ» со ссылкой на высокопоставленные источники в оборонных компаниях РФ сообщила, что отправка партии истребителей Су-35 в Индонезию отложена из-за давления на Джакарту американских властей....... С этой сделкой, продолжил источник, есть определенные трудности из-за санкций США в отношении заказчиков «Рособоронэкспорта», однако эти проблемы «не критичные»...."

 -  https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3760152

----------


## Nazar

> Походу это не российские источники, а всё же российские пропагандоны выдают инфу в соответствии с заказом - но типа со "ссылкой на источник":


А что не так? У вас уже имеется информация о срыве контракта и отказе Индонезии от самолетов? Или просто в очередной раз захотелось о вселенских заговорах поговорить?

----------


## Nazar

Ай, ай, ай...Пора индонезийского посла в российские пропагандоны записывать...
https://www.interfax.ru/world/632157

----------


## Let_nab

> А что не так? У вас уже имеется информация о срыве контракта и отказе Индонезии от самолетов? Или просто в очередной раз захотелось о вселенских заговорах поговорить?


А у Вас что-то имеется, или очередной раз пытаетесь умным показаться? 
Я ссылки дал - туда и вопросы.
И что у вас за проблемы со вселенскими проблемами или просто пытаетесь типа подколоть? Так как-то примитивно у вас всё. У каждого человека есть мнение по глобальным проблемам. А вы всё с мелочёвкой никак не разберётесь? 

Кстати, я тоже могу в вашей манере общаться. Это не проблема.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ай, ай, ай...Пора индонезийского посла в российские пропагандоны записывать...
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/632157


Ага! Так значит российские источники - "два топ-менеджера предприятий оборонной промышленности и источник близкий к аппарату правительства" - это просто трепачи!? (https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3760152)
Лихо вы всех вывели на чистую воду!

----------


## Nazar

> А вы всё с мелочёвкой никак не разберётесь?


С ней, в вашем лице, даже связываться не надо было. :Wink: 
Прикольные у вас смайлики, пытаетесь с их помощью свою личную жизнь разнообразить?

----------


## Nazar

> Ага! Так значит российские источники - "два топ-менеджера предприятий оборонной промышленности и источник близкий к аппарату правительства" - это просто трепачи!? (https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3760152)
> Лихо вы всех вывели на чистую воду!


Классные у вас источники, два топ-менеджера без имени и фамилии, таинственный источник в правительстве...Уровень дров и забора.

----------


## OKA

" В ходе учебно-тренировочных полетов летчики многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С истребительной авиачасти Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, вступили в воздушное противоборство с группой самолетов условного противника, пытавшейся завоевать господство в воздухе в стратегически важном районе.

Экипажи новейших истребителей Су-35С выполнили летные тактические задания, отработав технику одиночного и группового пилотирования, воздушной навигации, а также элементы воздушного боя на различных высотах в условиях динамично меняющейся обстановки.

В ходе тактического противоборства в небе летчики поочередно решали задачи поиска, обнаружения и уничтожения самолетов условного противника.

Кроме того, был отработан комплекс различных элементов боевой подготовки,  в частности, особое внимание было уделено технике пилотирования с применением наступательных и оборонительных маневров в условиях активного применения средств радиоэлектронной борьбы условного противника.

Помимо этого, отдельным полетным заданием для каждого летчика стало выполнение фигур сложного и высшего пилотажа.

Учебно-тренировочные полеты истребительной авиации ВВО проходят в рамках боевой подготовки войск. Они позволяют летчикам усовершенствовать свои профессиональные навыки.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199162@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> " Российский источник опроверг информацию о том, что реализация контракта на поставку истребителей Су-35 Индонезии отложена из-за американских санкций.
> "Выполнение контракта никто не откладывал", - сказал "Интерфаксу" источник.
> "Санкции - это, безусловно, препятствие. Контракт в силе. Необходимо решить некоторые технические вопросы, после этого можно будет приступить к его реализации", - сказал собеседник агентства.


МОСКВА, 9 ноя — РИА Новости. Официальный представитель ВВС Индонезии Новьян Самьега заявил об угрозе срыва контракта на закупку российских самолетов Су-35 из-за возможных американских санкций, сообщает портал Jane's.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20181109/1532501525.html

Что ж, сухогрузы с грузом просо возьмут курс к берегам америки...

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 26 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Россия завершила поставки многофункциональных истребителей Су-35 в Китай в рамках контракта. 

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/639442

----------


## Avia M

Компания "Сухой" произвела и передала ВКС России сотый серийный Су-35С

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5899362
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...11712-ah64.htm

----------


## Fencer

> Компания "Сухой" произвела и передала ВКС России сотый серийный Су-35С
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5899362
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...11712-ah64.htm


Авиастроители КнААЗ выпустили сотый Су-35 Пресс-центр

----------


## Avia M

> Москва. 26 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Россия завершила поставки многофункциональных истребителей Су-35 в Китай в рамках контракта. 
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/639442


Торжественная встреча последней партии истребителей Су-35 ВВС НОАК прибывших из России

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3461178.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 9 января 2019 года пресс-служба Западного военного округа (ЗВО), пара новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35 совершила перелет с завода-изготовителя в Комсомольске-на-Амуре на аэродром постоянного базирования Западного военного округа, расположенный в Тверской области.

«Первые экипажи осуществили перелет на дальность более девяти тысяч километров с тремя дозаправками на оперативных аэродромах Центрального и Восточного военных округов», - говорится в сообщении.

В пресс-службе ЗВО уточнили, что в ближайшее время экипажи истребителей Су-27, которыми вооружены эскадрильи авиаполка, приступят к переобучению на новый тип самолетов и заступят на боевое дежурство по охране воздушных рубежей северо-запада России.


Комментарий bmpd. Таким образом, речь идет о начале поступления истребителей Су-35С на вооружение 790-го истребительного авиационного полка 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознамённой армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа, дислоцированного на аэродроме Хотилово в Тверской области. Сейчас 790-й полк, по известным данным, имеет в своем составе две эскадрильи модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ/БСМ и одну эскадрилью модернизированных истребителей Су-27СМ. Как явствует из сообщения пресс-службы ЗВО, истребители Су-35С поступают для перевооружения эскадрильи истребителей Су-27СМ.

Предположительно, в Хотилово первыми прибыли наблюдавшиеся 29 декабря 2018 года во время промежуточной посадки в Перми два совершавших перелет в Европейскую часть России новых истребителя Су-35С с красными бортовыми номерами "15" и "17". Это два последних самолета из переданной 11 декабря 2018 года Министерству обороны России завершающей по гособоронзаказу 2018 года партии из четырех Су-35С постройки Комсомольского-на-Амуре филиала «КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина» ПАО «Компания «Сухой» (входит в ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация»).

Напомним, что по завершении перевооружения в 2018 году на истребители Су-35С 159-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка той же 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознамённой армии ВВС и ПВО ЗВО, дислоцированного на аэродроме Бесовец в Карелии, на аэродром Бесовец в октябре и декабре 2018 года дополнительно прибыли из Комсомольска-на-Амуре четыре истребителя Су-35С новой постройки КнААЗ с красными бортовыми номерами новой серии "11", "12", "14" и "16". По всей видимости, данные самолеты используются в Бесовце для изучения личным составом 790-го авиационного полка и в самое ближайшее время также будут переброшены в Хотилово.

ВКС России получили с конца 2012 года к настоящему времени 78 серийных самолетов Су-35С, в том числе десять в 2018 году.

790-й истребительный авиационный полк 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии стал четвертым строевым авиационным полком ВКС России, получившим истребители Су-35С. Ранее истребителями Су-35С были полностью перевооружены 159-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознамённой армии ВВС и ПВО ЗВО (Бесовец, Карелия) и 23-й истребительный авиационный полк 303-й гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (Дземги, Комсомольск-на-Амуре, Хабаровский храй) - оба двухэскадрильного состава. Кроме того, одна эскадрилья Су-35С находится в составе 22-го истребительного авиационного полка 303-й гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (Центральная Угловая, Приморский край). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3489310.html

----------


## Avia M

> Предположительно, в Хотилово первыми прибыли наблюдавшиеся 29 декабря 2018 года во время промежуточной посадки в Перми два совершавших перелет в Европейскую часть России новых истребителя Су-35С с красными бортовыми номерами "15" и "17".


На вчерашнем видео машина *№12*.

----------


## OKA

" Согласно публикации "Realisasi Pembayaran Sukhoi Terhambat" индонезийской газеты "Kompas", министр обороны Индонезии Рямизард Рякуду, выступая 23 января 2019 года на слушаниях в I комиссии (оборона, внешняя политика и информация) Совета народных представителей парламента Индонезии, заявил, что реализация контракта на поставку Индонезии российских истребителей Су-35, видимо, не сможет быть осуществлена в 2019 году.

Министр обороны Индонезии указал, что в процессе закупки Су-35 участвуют три министерства: "помимо министерства обороны это также и министерство торговли и министерство финансов". Оплата по контракту должна на 50% производиться встречными поставками индонезийских товаров, однако, как можно понять из слов министра обороны, министерства торговли и финансов Индонезии до сих пор не согласовали необходимую для этого номенклатуру товаров. «После завершения определения товаров министерством торговли, далее в процесс должно вступить министерство финансов" - заявил министр обороны.

Подписанный контракт предусматривает начало поставок самолетов Су-35 в Индонезию через 12 месяцев после вступления контракта в силу. Ранее предполагалось, что подписанный в феврале 2018 года контракт вступит в силу через шесть месяцев - то есть в августе 2018 года, - и соответственно, Индонезия получит два первых истребителя в августе 2019 года. Однако ввиду того, что до января 2019 года Индонезия так и не произвела необходимых платежей, то контракт не вступил в силу, что делает начало поставок Су-35 ей в 2019 году маловероятным.

При этом на слушаниях Рямизард Рякуду отрицал наличие проблем с американским санкционым давлением по данному контракту. Индонезийский министр заявил, что на нескольких встречах министр обороны США Джим Маттис гарантировал, что США не будут препятствовать закупке самолетов "Сухой" Индонезией..


Со стороны bmpd напомним, что контракт на приобретение Индонезией 11 истребителей Су-35 был подписан 14 февраля 2018 года в Джакарте АО "Рособоронэкспорт" с главой центра оборонных закупок министерства обороны Индонезии Кемханом Агусом Сетяджи. Стоимость контракта составляет 1,14 млрд долл,  из которых 50% (570 млн долл) покрывается встречными поставками индонезийских товаров (которые фактически должны были не доставляться в Россиию, а реализовываться на международном рынке).

Согласно сделанным вскоре после подписания контракта заявлениям начальника центра по связям с общественностью министерства обороны Индонезии Тоток Сугихарто, контракт должен был вступить в действие в августе 2018 года, и первые два истребителя Су-35 должны быть доставлены в Индонезию в августе 2019 года. Следующие шесть единиц должны быть доставлены к февралю 2020 года, и последние три машины должны быть поставлены в июле 2020 года. ВВС Индонезии планировали продемонстрировать первые два полученных истребителя Су-35 на военном параде в честь 74-летия вооруженных сил Индонезии, намеченном на 5 октября 2019 года. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3509597.html

----------


## Avia M

> Оаэ хотели пару десяток су-35?


Работа по заключению контракта на продажу ОАЭ самолетов Су-35 продолжается...

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6115404

----------


## Fencer

Египет заключил контракт на закупку истребителей Су-35 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3573506.html

----------


## Fencer

> Египет заключил контракт на закупку истребителей Су-35 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3573506.html


ФСВТС опровергла сообщения о контракте России и Египта по Су-35 https://russian.rt.com/world/news/61...-pokupka-su-35

----------


## Red307

> ФСВТС опровергла сообщения о контракте России и Египта по Су-35 https://russian.rt.com/world/news/61...-pokupka-su-35


Пока только RT пишет об этом. Без ссылок.

Китай и глава по закупкам ВВС НОАК в частности попали под американские санкции, после покупки Су-35. Индонезия задумалась (как бы не передумала). Интересно, что по этому поводу думал Египет. Египет не Китай. С американцами старается дружить. Может и не было никакой сделки вовсе?

----------


## Avia M

Су-35, который идет на смену самолету Су-30СМ.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6257921?ut...medium=desktop

Интересное мнение.

Ещё интереснее!  :Cool: 

«Американцы, по сути дела, позаимствовали многие идеи и, скорей всего, технические решения из наших самолетов «Сухого», чтобы сделать свой F-15EX», 
Подробнее на: http://avia.pro/news/v-ssha-skopirov...medium=desktop

----------


## Айдар

> Су-35, который идет на смену самолету Су-30СМ.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6257921?ut...medium=desktop
> 
> Интересное мнение.
> 
> Ещё интереснее! 
> 
> «Американцы, по сути дела, позаимствовали многие идеи и, скорей всего, технические решения из наших самолетов «Сухого», чтобы сделать свой F-15EX», 
> Подробнее на: В США скопировали российский истребитель Су-35


чего чего, су-35 идет на смену су-30см ?

Мы, конечно, предлагаем продукты, связанные с модернизацией текущих самолетов, и наши новые самолеты. Мы показывали господину Махатхиру Мохамаду Су-35, который идет на смену самолету Су-30СМ, !!!

----------


## kross

> чего чего, су-35 идет на смену су-30см ?
> 
> Мы, конечно, предлагаем продукты, связанные с модернизацией текущих самолетов, и наши новые самолеты. Мы показывали господину Махатхиру Мохамаду Су-35, который идет на смену самолету Су-30СМ, !!!


   На ВО  вроде был вброс (ссылок нормальных небыло) о том, что наши Су-35 и МиГ-35  не вошли в финальный шорт лист  Индийского тендера.  Линию по производству Су-35  финансировал ВЭБ.  Возможно банально нужно отбить деньги.  По другому как то все не складывается.  Су-30 сейчас тоже пытаются впихать Бангладеш вместо МиГ-35.  Возможно как и в Индии пошлют обоих.

----------


## Red307

Сейчас все смотрят на Трампа и его закон "в целях противодействия... и т.д. и т.п."
Никто не хочет купить три самолета, а потом до конца жизни носить клеймо "под санкциями". 
Интересно посмотреть, полезет Индия в эту петлю. У них конечно есть вариант как-нибудь исхитриться и продолжать закупать су-30, по "досанкционному" контракту.

----------


## Nazar

> Никто не хочет купить три самолета, а потом до конца жизни носить клеймо "под санкциями".


Однако покупают и не только самолеты, в том числе и друзья США, типа саудитов. А на американскую перманентную санкционную истерику, начинают постепенно болт ложить.

----------


## Red307

> Однако покупают и не только самолеты, в том числе и друзья США, типа саудитов. А на американскую перманентную санкционную истерику, начинают постепенно болт ложить.


Однако Индонезия и Пакистан с Су-35 нас прокатили.
Турция с С-400 тоже где-то потерялась.

----------


## Avia M

> Однако Индонезия и Пакистан с Су-35 нас прокатили.
> Турция с С-400 тоже где-то потерялась.





> МОСКВА, 25 мар – РИА Новости. Турция не отступит в вопросе покупки зенитно-ракетных комплексов (ЗРК) С-400 у России, несмотря на то, что скажут США, заявил президент Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган в интервью телеканалу TGRT.





> КУАЛА-ЛУМПУР, 26 марта 2019, 14:08 — REGNUM  Заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Российской Федерации Михаил Петухов заявил, что санкции и политическая обстановка не повлияют на поставку российских истребителей Су-35 в Индонезию, сообщает Sindonews.


Пакистан всего лишь декларировал, не более...

----------


## Red307

Все из серии "когда-то будет" и "должны". Как послания  президента

----------


## Nazar

> Пакистан всего лишь декларировал, не более...


Ага и Бангладеш болт забил на страшные санкции...

----------


## Nazar

> Все из серии "когда-то будет" и "должны". Как послания  президента


Что значит когда-то? У контракта есть вполне оговоренные сроки и от них пока ни одна из сторон не отказывается. Это то что касается Турции и Индонезии..Про Индию вообще смешно говорить...

----------


## Avia M

> Все из серии "когда-то будет" и "должны".


Относительно вашего прошлого поста, это ничего не меняет. Вы утверждали "всё пропало", ссылки гласят нет...

----------


## Red307

> Что значит когда-то? У контракта есть вполне оговоренные сроки и от них пока ни одна из сторон не отказывается. Это то что касается Турции и Индонезии..Про Индию вообще смешно говорить...


Поживем - увидим

----------


## kross

Индонезия опровергла сообщение об ее отказе по закупке Су-35, так же как и наш "Рособоронэкспорт", опроверг сообщения в СМИ  о подписании  контракта с Египтом о закупке последними  двух эскадрилий Су-35.  Обе новости взяты с Военного обозрения, не берусь судить о их правдивости.  Опровержение по контракту с Египтом, вроде сделано нашим МО.

----------


## Айдар

> Индонезия опровергла сообщение об ее отказе по закупке Су-35, так же как и наш "Рособоронэкспорт", опроверг сообщения в СМИ  о подписании  контракта с Египтом о закупке последними  двух эскадрилий Су-35.  Обе новости взяты с Военного обозрения, не берусь судить о их правдивости.  Опровержение по контракту с Египтом, вроде сделано нашим МО.


Сайт " Военное Обозрения " - мягко говоря неадекватный.

----------


## Nazar

> Сайт " Военное Обозрения " - мягко говоря неадекватный.


А для вас это истинна в инстанции?

----------


## Айдар

> А для вас это истинна в инстанции?


Какая истинна там, обычная желтая пресса

----------


## OKA

> .."Планы есть, но говорить преждевременно, я бы не хотел", - сказал Алексеев.


Здесь о Су-35 упомянуто :

" Пилотажная группа "Русские витязи" может получить истребители Су-35 взамен нынешних Су-30СМ, сообщил журналистам летчик Андрей Алексеев.
       "Планы есть, но говорить преждевременно, я бы не хотел",- сказал А.Алексеев, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса", планируют ли "Русские витязи" сменить Су-30СМ на более современные Су-35..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid...504825&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/391548...D0%A1%D1%83-35

"... Конгресс и Белый дом разработали и внедрили все необходимые механизмы для борьбы с конкурентами. В том числе в важнейшей сфере экспорта оружия. Один из таких инструментов – пресловутый закон "О противодействии противникам Америки посредством санкций" (CAATSA). Им размахивают как палицей перед самым носом тех, кто готов отстаивать собственную точку зрения и свои интересы.
В этот раз под угрозой оказался Египет. США стращают его санкциями за покупку российских истребителей Су-35 на 2 миллиарда долларов. Контракт, как сообщили СМИ, был подписан не так давно и взбесил американских стратегов и торговцев. Теперь они говорят: "страшная месть" за взаимодействие с Москвой по линии военно-технического сотрудничества ждет всех. Никакой, мол, гибкости не ждите: наказывать будем по всей строгости закона..."

https://ria.ru/20190409/1552507420.html

----------


## Avia M

> наказывать будем по всей строгости закона..."


А дышлом по фейсу не аукнется?... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Россия завершила поставку в Китай истребителей Су-35 в соответствии с ранее подписанным контрактом.
Контракт на поставку в КНР 24 истребителей был подписан в 2015 году.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6340579

----------


## OKA

" Индонезия рассчитывает получить первые Су-35 уже в этом году. Вчера, 3 июня, портал defenseworld.net сообщил о том, что Минобороны Индонезии завершило подписание всех необходимых документов, но сделка пока не закрыта.

По словам министра обороны Индонезии Рьямизарда Рьячуду, поскольку оплата за российские истребители будет частично проведена в бартерной форме, это требует участия других ведомств. В частности, продолжаются согласования с Минторговли и Минфином, что несколько тормозит процесс.

Су-35 победили в тендере на замену устаревших истребителей Northrop F-5. Главными конкурентами российских самолётов были истребители F-16 Viper от корпорации Lockheed Martin, однако командование индонезийских ВВС выбрало Су-35 по причине их более низкой стоимости.

Министр обороны Индонезии Рьямизард Рьячуду сообщил о намерении заменить Northrop F-5 современными истребителями ещё в 2014 году. Тогда было заявлено, что на начальном этапе правительство готово закупить 16 новых истребителей с перспективой расширения контракта. Из-за ограниченного военного бюджета ($3,1 млрд на 2015–2019 годы) Индонезия снизила запрос до 12 единиц Су-35, а по результатам согласования контракта ВВС страны получат лишь 11 самолётов. "

https://warspot.ru/14842-su-35-dlya-...protsess-idyot

----------


## Avia M

> продолжаются согласования с Минторговли и Минфином, что несколько тормозит процесс.


По моему, нашли повод чтобы на америку оглядываться...

----------


## OKA

> По моему, нашли повод чтобы на америку оглядываться...


Пока всё по-старому)) Озираются  :Biggrin: 

" Поставки российских многофункциональных истребителей Су-35 в Индонезию начнутся после согласования технических моментов, контракт в силе, сообщил посол республики в РФ Вахид Суприяди.
       "Процесс идёт, речь о согласовании технических моментов между нашими и российскими специалистами", - сказал Суприяди "Интерфаксу".
       Он отметил, что точная дата поставки первых истребителей в Индонезию пока неизвестна и зависит от того, когда будет завершен процесс подготовки.
       "В наших интересах - чем раньше, тем лучше, это откроет дверь для дальнейшего сотрудничества", - добавил посол.
       Россия и Индонезия подписали контракт на поставку 11 истребителей Су-35 в феврале прошлого года - через шесть месяцев после того, как США приняли закон "О противодействии противникам Америки посредством санкций" (CAATSA). Закон, в частности, предполагает санкции в отношении заказчиков продукции российских оборонных предприятий.
       Появлялась информация о том, что Индонезия может отказаться от российских Су-35 из-за американских санкций. Однако в конце октября прошлого гола в кулуарах форума министров обороны государств АСЕАН глава военного ведомства Индонезии Рямизард Рякуду заявил о решении индонезийского правительства не выходить из соглашения о приобретении российских истребителей. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...509863&lang=RU

----------


## LansE293

Сорри, если было уже. Занятная фотка. Р-27Т (или ЭТ) на 11 и 12 (борт слева) и на 4 и 3 (борт справа) точках подвески (нумерация из http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/fighter/su35/su35-2.gif). То есть можно брать сразу 4 Р-27Т (ЭТ). 
И кто знает что за устройство между воздухозаборниками на Сушке справа?

----------


## Avia M

Россия предложила Китаю закупить дополнительную партию новейших истребителей Су-35. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6598313...medium=desktop

Когда продавец сам предлагает, торг на понижение неизбежен...

----------


## L39aero

Я так понимаю, что контракт на 35ые оставлен на МАКС, и видимо родное МО до конца не определилось сколько ещё дозаказать.

----------


## Avia M

> Я так понимаю, что контракт на 35ые оставлен на МАКС


Вероятно конфликт исчерпан, можно и МАКСу рейтинг приподнять... :Smile: 




> МО до конца не определилось сколько ещё дозаказать.


Полагаю всё посчитали. В конце концов, можно подстраховаться, "разбить" на несколько...

----------


## Polikarpoff

А параллельно 35-й и 57-й серийно какой половой смысл строить, да и хватит ли на это мощностей?

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю есть, и не только "половой".
Мощностей хватит. Миллер сказал, что газа на сто лет хватит...

----------


## AndyK

> Миллер сказал, что газа на сто лет хватит...


А там хоть трава не расти...

----------


## Avia M

> А там хоть трава не расти...


Кто ж знает? Может и не будет к тому времени. В мире неспокойно...

----------


## L39aero

Половой смысл один, су-27 не вечные, практический смысл их использования в строевых частях близится к нулю, а их ещё много, ко всему вдобавок, и новые машины можно быстро затаскать, а до 28 года ещё ооочень далеко. А самолёты нужны уже сейчас. Вчера, ну максимум сегодня. Только тогда, как говорил знаменитый прапорщик, мы сможем диктовать свою неприклонную волю, а пока так, пошептываем только.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> су-27 не вечные, практический смысл их использования в строевых частях близится к нулю, а их ещё много, ко всему вдобавок


Если верить открытым данным, то С/П/УБ немного более полусотни

----------


## L39aero

Если верить всем открытым данным...почти во всех полках в эксплуатации есть 27е машины, кто ранее их эксплуатировал (П/С/СМ) . В идеале в ближайшие пару лет их просто надо отправить на ДХ. Плюс некоторые новые места дополнить.

----------


## Avia M

> надо отправить на ДХ.


Собственно они и хранятся... Раскрошить не проблема.

----------


## L39aero

Да про раскрошить это точно... Но реально же в каждом полку сделать такую ДХ стоянку с консервами, прошедшими капиталку, слегка полетавшими.
А пока деньги есть, менять все старое на новое.

----------


## Fencer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=9q2XREhLPF4

----------


## AMCXXL

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/10/25/203902/




> 25 октября 2019 г., AEX.RU –  Анкара и Москва близки к заключению соглашения на поставку Турции 36 истребителей Су-35. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на газету Daily Sabah. 
> 
> По данным источников издания, Анкара и Москва также могут договориться о том, что Турция в будущем начнет производить некоторые компоненты для российских самолетов.

----------


## Avia M

> Анкара и Москва близки


Ключевые слова. Далее пока домыслы...

----------


## Fencer

Группа "Русские Витязи" получила четыре истребителя Су-35С https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3831680.html

----------


## GThomson

> А параллельно 35-й и 57-й серийно какой половой смысл строить, да и хватит ли на это мощностей?


туркам продадут Су-35 при условии покупки ими также и Су-57

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## Avia M

Итуруп. На дежурстве...

----------


## Avia M

> Индонезия опровергла сообщение об ее отказе по закупке Су-35


А Херията против! :Smile: 




> Потенциал истребителя России Су-35 ограничен в сравнении с более передовыми самолетами данного класса боевых машин.


https://voennoedelo.com/posts/id3488...mva8uqnjps6u3f

----------


## Red307

> А Херията против!
> 
> 
> 
> https://voennoedelo.com/posts/id3488...mva8uqnjps6u3f


Не хотят связываться с Трампом, вот и придумывают всякие "не достаточно эффективны". Ещё год назад (прошлая страница) это было понятно.

----------


## Сергей-1982

> А там хоть трава не расти...


Газогидранты освоим,но если не мы то Китай и Япония точно,они уже пробную добычу делали.

----------


## Avia M

Власти Индонезии отказались от планов по заключению контракта с РФ на поставку 11  истребителей на общую сумму $1,1 млрд. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.
По данным агентства, индонезийские власти приняли такое решение под давлением Соединенных Штатов.

----------


## Red307

> Власти Индонезии отказались от планов по заключению контракта с РФ на поставку 11  истребителей на общую сумму $1,1 млрд. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.
> По данным агентства, индонезийские власти приняли такое решение под давлением Соединенных Штатов.


Кто бы мог подумать?!

----------


## Fencer

> Власти Индонезии отказались от планов по заключению контракта с РФ на поставку 11  истребителей на общую сумму $1,1 млрд. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.
> По данным агентства, индонезийские власти приняли такое решение под давлением Соединенных Штатов.


Контракт на поставку Индонезии истребителей Су-35 не разорван https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...5/825214-su-35

----------


## OKA

> Контракт на поставку Индонезии истребителей Су-35 не разорван https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...5/825214-su-35


Цирк с конями))

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3960633.html

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3094332.html

----------


## Avia M

Возможность Су-35 нести на борту от двух до четырех гиперзвуковых ракет по боевым возможностям приближает его к Су-57. Кроме того, расстояние в 200 км, на котором P-37M может поражать цель, сегодня значительно превосходит то, на котором себя эффективно показывают ракеты «воздух-воздух», используемые самолетами стран НАТО.

https://polit.info/491129-istrebitel...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

Странно что  "от двух до четырех". Должно быть не менее пяти.
"Боевые возможности" Су-57 вряд-ли кто знает.))

----------


## boyan

> Возможность Су-35 нести на борту от двух до четырех гиперзвуковых ракет по боевым возможностям приближает его к Су-57. Кроме того, расстояние в 200 км, на котором P-37M может поражать цель, сегодня значительно превосходит то, на котором себя эффективно показывают ракеты «воздух-воздух», используемые самолетами стран НАТО.
> 
> https://polit.info/491129-istrebitel...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Показывают в рекламных проспектах? Типа как F-35 показывает ЭПР на уровне спичечное головки )))

----------


## Red307

> Показывают в рекламных проспектах? Типа как F-35 показывает ЭПР на уровне спичечное головки )))


"Рекламный проспект" в масштабе 1:1))

----------


## boyan

> "Рекламный проспект" в масштабе 1:1))


Не родственник ли вы Петросяну? Или наличие ракет как то говорит об их ТТХ?

----------


## Red307

> Не родственник ли вы Петросяну? Или наличие ракет как то говорит об их ТТХ?


Мы оба православные. Не более.

Об ТТХ ракет мы знаем более чем все.))

----------


## boyan

> Об ТТХ ракет мы знаем более чем все.))


Пропущена частица "не" я так полагаю. Что позволяет безаппеляционно утверждать о возможностях AIM-120. Обычный любитель полизать зад хозяину как  я вижу.

----------


## Red307

> Пропущена частица "не" я так полагаю. Что позволяет безаппеляционно утверждать о возможностях AIM-120. Обычный любитель полизать зад хозяину как  я вижу.


То есть ты допридумаваешь за меня что-то, а потом обвиняешь в "лизании" кому-то зада? 

"Хозяин" кто? "Вымпел"? Там работают хорошие люди, но это не значит, что надо как-то "лизать им зад".

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Это грузы не с 35

----------


## Red307

Не 35, но и не миг-31.
Это к тому, что 37М уже не являются эксклюзивом для миг-31х

----------


## boyan

> То есть ты допридумаваешь за меня что-то, а потом обвиняешь в "лизании" кому-то зада? 
> 
> "Хозяин" кто? "Вымпел"? Там работают хорошие люди, но это не значит, что надо как-то "лизать им зад".


flooderast vulgarius

----------


## boyan

> Не 35, но и не миг-31.
> Это к тому, что 37М уже не являются эксклюзивом для миг-31х


:) флудер уже путает Р-33 с Р-37М. Это очень показательно. Р-37М можно даже с Су-27 пускать после доработки СУО. ОЛб этом даже в википедии написано

----------


## Red307

> :) флудер уже путает Р-33 с Р-37М. Это очень показательно. Р-37М можно даже с Су-27 пускать после доработки СУО. ОЛб этом даже в википедии написано


Википедию писал такой же бездарь как ты. Там ссылка на testpilot.ru 

Р-37 МКБ «Вымпел»

где вообще ничего не сказано про Су-27 и Су-35.

Ракета Р-37 (о которой написано в Вики) изначально разрабатывалась для Миг-31, РЛС которого работает в С-диапазоне. РЛС суховских самолётов работают в Х-диапазоне. Они в принципе несовместимы 


Если речь идёт о Р-37М, то та "доработка", о которой ты трындишь - 150 человек на протяжении 5ти лет с сомнительным результатом (для Су-27). Для древнего су-27 таких "доработок" никто делать не будет. Су-35 только сейчас получают возможность использовать эти ракеты, о чем писалось в статье приведенной в посте 363.

Тебе, дурачку, я скажу, что и Р-37М как минимум 4 разновидности, что бы можно было применять и для Миг-31 и для Су-35, и для Су-57. А ещё есть РВВ-БД))

П.С. Больше этого в Вики не написано))

----------


## boyan

> Википедию писал такой же бездарь как ты. Там ссылка на testpilot.ru 
> 
> Р-37 МКБ «Вымпел»
> 
> где вообще ничего не сказано про Су-27 и Су-35.
> 
> Ракета Р-37 (о которой написано в Вики) изначально разрабатывалась для Миг-31, РЛС которого работает в С-диапазоне. РЛС суховских самолётов работают в Х-диапазоне. Они в принципе несовместимы 
> 
> 
> ...


Не позорься клоун, в отличие от тебя, постящего ссылки на ХЗ что, я работал на КНААЗе на Су-35С и Су-30М2)) И все местные это знают. Причем в 7 цехе. Так что поскачи дурашка со своим дешевым флудом.

----------


## Red307

> Не позорься клоун, в отличие от тебя, постящего ссылки на ХЗ что, я работал на КНААЗе на Су-35С и Су-30М2)) И все местные это знают. Причем в 7 цехе. Так что поскачи дурашка со своим дешевым флудом.


Хорошо, что такого бестолкового оттуда выгнали. Простейших вещей не знаешь. :Biggrin: 
7й цех это уборщики?

----------


## boyan

> Хорошо, что такого бестолкового оттуда выгнали. Простейших вещей не знаешь.
> 7й цех это уборщики?


Да флудераст :) Именно на первом пилоне 7-го цеха я фоткался. Не позорься клоун. Ты выглядишь как жалкое чмо :)

----------


## Red307

> Да флудераст :) Именно на первом пилоне 7-го цеха я фоткался. Не позорься клоун. Ты выглядишь как жалкое чмо :)


Если я покажу тебе, где я работаю, мне придется тебя убить. :Biggrin: 

Есть что по делу сказать? 
Или бывший забивальщик гаек из какого-то там цеха даже не в курсе, что такое частотный диапазон?

Гарант отправил всех на входные, не для того, что бы ты настойку боярышника жрал литрами :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

> Если я покажу тебе, где я работаю, мне придется тебя убить.
> 
> Есть что по делу сказать? 
> Или бывший забивальщик гаек из какого-то там цеха даже не в курсе, что такое частотный диапазон?
> 
> Гарант отправил всех на входные, не для того, что бы ты настойку боярышника жрал литрами


Оооо, потекло из под опасного убивальщика диванных клопов )))
Ты просто жалкий флудераст.

----------


## Антон

boyan, что то ты какую то хрень несешь, особенно про Р-37М на Су-27)

----------


## ZHeN

> Это грузы не с 35


а с чего ? 12 точек - вроде ни миг-31 ни су-57 не подходят ...

----------


## Red307

> а с чего ? 12 точек - вроде ни миг-31 ни су-57 не подходят ...


У Су-35 индикация другая и индикаторы больше. Это со смежного самолёта. Но принцип тот же. В ОКБ оружием занимается один отдел))

----------


## ZHeN

так там размер окон же настраиваемый на индикаторах ... что значит смежный самолёт ?

----------


## Антон

> а с чего ? 12 точек - вроде ни миг-31 ни су-57 не подходят ...


Это самолёт Су с индексом между 27 и 33 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

*boyan*,
вы на форуме вертолетчиков зарегистрированы?

----------


## Red307

> так там размер окон же настраиваемый на индикаторах ... что значит смежный самолёт ?


Там прямоугольные МФИ. Либо большой горизонтальный прямоугольник на весь экран, либо два вертикальных прямоугольника по полэкрана.

----------


## ZHeN

неужели картинка с су-30, который даже с 77-1 в ВКС не особо летает?

----------


## Red307

> неужели картинка с су-30, который даже с 77-1 в ВКС не особо летает?


Физически ракету не обязательно вешать. В тренаже они виртуально присутствуют. Главное - СУО "знает" эти ракеты и готова их применять.

----------


## ZHeN

а РЛС ? или дело не в РЛС, а в ракетах, переделанных под эти РЛС ?

----------


## Red307

РЛС тоже. 
"Переделывается" и РЛСУ и ракеты. На самом деле, ракеты очень специфичные, пришли от микоянов. Там, по суховским меркам, все через одно место. (Предполагаю, что микояне такого же мнения о сухих :Wink: )

Вообще, несмотря на то, что миг-29 и су-27 вроде как "братья" по железу, логика у них существенно разная. Хотя обе РЛС делал один "концерн", который потом развалился на две фирмы, люди похоже думали по-разному. 
Летчик, летавший на суховских самолётах, не сможет просто взять, включить тот же Жук-МЭ и у него что-то там получится. Главным образом потому, что миги со своими ЩАР все же отстали от сухих. Хотя, конечно, лётчики бывают разные. :Rolleyes:

----------


## boyan

> boyan, что то ты какую то хрень несешь, особенно про Р-37М на Су-27)


Это не я , это википедия.

----------


## boyan

> *boyan*,
> вы на форуме вертолетчиков зарегистрированы?


Да, а что?

----------


## Red307

> Это не я , это википедия.


Ты же "на заводе работал". Аж в 7м цеху. А ссылаешься на Википедию .

----------


## boyan

> Ты же "на заводе работал". Аж в 7м цеху. А ссылаешься на Википедию .


Мнение флудераста важно лишь его диванным клопам

На сайте ОАО «ОАК» в 2009 году и сайте компании «Сухой» опубликована информация о том, что ракета РВВ-БД входит в состав вооружения экспортного варианта самолета Су-35 и будет предлагаться потенциальным заказчикам. 
missiles.ru ::

----------


## Fencer

> Да, а что?


Стиль общения тот же, как и на форуме вертолетчиков...

----------


## boyan

> Стиль общения тот же, как и на форуме вертолетчиков...


Вот такой я человек :). Очень люблю диванных списиалистов широкого профиля.

----------


## Fencer

> Вот такой я человек :). Очень люблю диванных списиалистов широкого профиля.


Тогда лучше в личных сообщениях это делать...

----------


## Red307

Если знать, что спрашивать у Гугла, можно найти в инете интересные вещи.

Вот про индикаторы Су-35.



А вот вид МФПИ-35М при управлении видеорегистрацией (в теме про Су-30 было похожее)



Весь документ в открытом доступе.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=1586259380406

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если знать, что спрашивать у Гугла, можно найти в инете интересные вещи.
> 
> Вот про индикаторы Су-35.
> 
> 
> 
> А вот вид МФПИ-35М при управлении видеорегистрацией (в теме про Су-30 было похожее)
> 
> 
> ...


А можно было просто в свое время скачать с сайта РПКБ каталог с производимыми МФИ, пультами, ИЛСами, вычислителями, со всеми их характеристиками...
Сейчас он на сайте МНИИРИП доступен http://mniirip.ru/sites/default/file...eniya_rpkb.pdf

----------


## Red307

> А можно было просто скачать с сайта РПКБ каталог с производимыми МФИ, пультами, ИЛСами, вычислителями, со всеми их характеристиками...


С этого?


 :Biggrin: 


Если серьезно, сейчас все предприятия, замешанные с ГОЗами режут свои сайты. Боюсь, что после "реконструкции" на сайте РПКБ останется значительно меньше информации, чем было. 
Например у нас оставили только гражданскую и экспортную продукции.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> С этого?


Я с этого скачивал. Сейчас каталог на сайте МНИИРИПа находится, см. предыдущее сообщение.

----------


## Red307

> Я с этого скачивал. Сейчас каталог на сайте МНИИРИПа находится, см. предыдущее сообщение.


Зато в том файле, что я нашел, все информационно-управляющее поле конкретно для Су-35, плюс функционал каждого блока, для чего он нужен. И не надо лазить по 114 страницам и выискивать.

Также в большом каталоге я не нашел, что применяется на Су-35. Если по названию МФИ-35 можно догадаться, что он для Су-35го, то по БПКТС-2 ничего не понятно.

Так что у обоих документов свои плюсы.

А так да, твой каталог довольно информативный. Даже черезчур. 

Имеют место оба быть. Больше не меньше..

----------


## Avia M

Реакция ракеты на "ловушки"?

----------


## boyan

> Реакция ракеты на "ловушки"?


Точнее на программы отстрела. На современных устройствах выброса можно программировать очередность. Залп, серия, интервал серии, последовательность, интервал последовательности. Т.е. количество отстреливаемых патронов, время  между отстрелами

----------


## Avia M

> Точнее на программы отстрела.


Понятно, спасибо. Сами заряды тоже различные существуют?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Понятно, спасибо. Сами заряды тоже различные существуют?


Немного от производителя про блоки:
Устройство выброса УВ-30МК | Акционерное общество "Государственное машиностроительное конструкторское бюро «Вымпел» им. И.И.Торопова"
https://ktrv.ru/production/voennaya_...-30mk3577.html
На 35-ом схожая система. Заряды, если не ошибаюсь, ППИ-50 и ППР-50

----------


## AMCXXL

*ВВС Египта получат первые два истребителя Су-35 до конца этого года*
https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...9/detail.shtml

ЦАМТО, 15 мая. Стали известны некоторые подробности контракта на поставку Военно-воздушным силам Египта многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.
Как сообщает ресурс Menadefense.net со ссылкой на официальный российский сайт госзакупок, контракт между Египтом и Россией на поставку 26 самолетов был заключен 19 марта 2018 года.
Также изданию стало известно, что самолет с серийным номером 06411, который в настоящее время собирается на авиазаводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, должен быть передан Египту до конца этого года.
Всего в первой партии Каиру должны быть переданы две машины, а полностью контракт планируется завершить в 2023 году.

----------


## sovietjet

Интересно, 06411 был замечен в сентябре 2018 года и в настоящее время все еще собирается. Почти 2 года ... ?? В то же время 06817 до 06920 были доставлены полгода назад ...

----------


## Avia M

Логично. Контракт 2018 года, экспортный...

----------


## Red307

> Интересно, 06411 был замечен в сентябре 2018 года и в настоящее время все еще собирается. Почти 2 года ... ?? В то же время 06817 до 06920 были доставлены полгода назад ...


Наверное ждут, пока индонезийские отправятся заказчику.


А вообще интересно, у Египта там зоопарк вырисовывается. Ф-16, Рафаль, Миг-29, теперь Су-35.

----------


## Драган

Кто-нибудь знает, что означает эта белая звезда?

----------


## Red307

> Кто-нибудь знает, что означает эта белая звезда?


Сбитый БПЛА

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, большое спасибо.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://twitter.com/VrffMax/status/1...930472960?s=20
Истребители Су-35С на фоне вулкана "Богдан Хмельницкий" 
Фото: Вера Быкова, май 2020. 
Сахалинская область, остров Итуруп, аэропорт Ясный.

----------


## Драган

Может кто-нибудь сказать мне, почему красный 06, изменил номер в красном 24, когда он вернулся домой в Россию, из Сирии?

----------


## Avia M

> На фоне срыва переговоров, касающихся завершения сделки по окончательной продаже истребителей Су-35 для ВВС Индонезии, Россия предложила адаптировать данный тяжелый истребитель к потребностям своего клиента из Юго-Восточной Азии. Возможно, что самолет придется модифицировать за счет западных технологий.


https://topwar.ru/171763-amerikanski...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Что в переводе означает? :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Похоже новая схема камуфляжа...

----------


## L39aero

А не для Египта ли они? По цветам похоже.

----------


## Flanker B

> Похоже новая схема камуфляжа...


схема не изменилась, только цвета

----------


## lindr

> А не для Египта ли они? По цветам похоже.


Стандартная Индонезийская схема, просто качество снимка плохое  - цветовая абберация.
Интересно кому спихнут?
Только Вьетнам и Мьянма на уме. Если регион не менять.

----------


## Avia M

> Стандартная Индонезийская схема


 :Cool: 1 июля. Индонезия не отказывается от приобретения российских истребителей Су-35, однако перераспределение бюджетных средств в связи пандемией коронавируса, а также санкционная политика США не позволяют завершить сделку.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/8857465

Во всем виноват "вирус". Кст., очень удобная отговорка ныне...

----------


## OKA

> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/8857465
> 
> Во всем виноват "вирус". Кст., очень удобная отговорка ныне...


Причём на все случаи жизни и по любому поводу  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> А не для Египта ли они?


Возле подъезда судачили... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ передал второе авиационное звено Су-35С для «Русских витязей» Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

> КнААЗ передал второе авиационное звено Су-35С для «Русских витязей» Пресс-центр


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2301186@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> КнААЗ передал второе авиационное звено Су-35С для «Русских витязей» Пресс-центр


«Русские Витязи» получили 4 Су-35С | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Red307

Витязи, как я понимаю, считаются действующей боеспособной эскадрильей.
Интересно, воевать, например в Сирии по ротации, предполагается в парадной окраске?

----------


## Avia M

В Сирии воевали не на своих машинах.

----------


## AndyK

> Витязи, как я понимаю, считаются действующей боеспособной эскадрильей.
> Интересно, воевать, например в Сирии по ротации, предполагается в парадной окраске?


В таких командировках л/с как правило чаще меняется нежели техника.

----------


## bakulinks77

Процесс пошел)

----------


## L39aero

Эт Индонезийцам такие красавцы? Или как предполагали Египтянам?

----------


## Fencer

> Или как предполагали Египтянам?


Да, это именно им.

----------


## Fencer

> Процесс пошел)


Первая партия Су-35 для Египта вылетела из Комсомольска komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

> Первая партия Су-35 для Египта вылетела из Комсомольска komсity.ru


Истребители Су-35С для ВВС Египта в аэропорту Толмачево (Новосибирск) 22.07.2020 года (источник https://ok.ru/spasopmezh/album/52990...5/893682731113).

----------


## Serega

> Процесс пошел)


 - в том числе и в фотошопе. :) Знаки позамазаны.

----------


## AndyK

> - в том числе и в фотошопе. :) Знаки позамазаны.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-35С «Русских витязей» во Владивостоке на Дне ВМФ. 26.07.2020.
   
https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2020/07/26/191841/

----------


## Fencer

> - в том числе и в фотошопе. :) Знаки позамазаны.


В крайнее время это обычная практика не наносить опознавательные знаки иностранного заказчика при нахождении в пределах России.

----------


## Fencer

> Первая партия Су-35 для Египта вылетела из Комсомольска komсity.ru


https://russianplanes.net/id269673
https://russianplanes.net/id269703
https://russianplanes.net/id269707
https://russianplanes.net/id269718
https://russianplanes.net/id269720
https://russianplanes.net/id269721

----------


## Fencer

> Процесс пошел)


Источник https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D0%B...5014477_297748

----------


## Fencer

Министр обороны РФ провел совещание с руководством Хабаровского края и представителями ОПК https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2306737@egNews



> «До конца года мы планируем дополнительно заключить госконтракт на поставку многофункциональных самолетов Су-35С. Сумма контракта составит 70 млрд рублей», — сообщил Министр обороны после посещения Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиастроительного завода имени Ю.А. Гагарина, подчеркнув, что это «рабочие места и серьезные налоговые отчисления в региональный бюджет (15 млрд) и более 100 млрд — в федеральный бюджет».

----------


## Драган

Пожалуйста, не обращайте внимания, я по ошибке разместил этот пост.

----------


## Avia M

Покупатели!  :Cool:

----------


## Айдар

> Покупатели!


кто покупатель ?

----------


## Fencer

> Истребители Су-35С для ВВС Египта в аэропорту Толмачево (Новосибирск) 22.07.2020 года (источник https://ok.ru/spasopmezh/album/52990...5/893682731113).


Су-35С б/н 9219 (источник https://vk.com/album-161985796_276179422)

----------


## AMCXXL

*# Египет получил 5 истребителей Сухой-35.*
Восточно-промышленный район # Россия отпраздновал 82-ю годовщину, официальная газета Z региона Z опубликовала, что одним из важнейших достижений 2020 года является официальная поставка 5 истребителей Су-35 # Египет
https://twitter.com/OmarHatem_1/stat...14447695060993

----------


## Avia M

Эти пять египтян передали уже?

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ завершил выполнение контракта по поставке 50-ти истребителей Су-35С в войска 
komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> — Два Су-35С поступят в центр подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России в Липецке. Ещё один Су-35С останется в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в 23-м истребительном авиационном Таллинском полку,


Еще один виден на фото... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Еще один виден на фото...


Если это они, а не старая фотография в качестве иллюстрации.

----------


## Avia M

> Если это они, а не старая фотография в качестве иллюстрации.


1 октября девять машин, 13-го восемь (одна на газовке полагаю)

----------


## Avia M

"Пара новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С поступила в Государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России с завода-изготовителя. Экипажи Воздушно- космических сил завершили перебазирование из Хабаровского края в Липецкую область на аэродром постоянной дислокации".

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...542419&lang=RU

----------


## AndyK

> "Пара новейших многоцелевых истребителей Су-35С поступила в Государственный центр подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России с завода-изготовителя


Бортовые 08 и 11, сегодня где-то фотки попадались, вроде в ВК

----------


## stream

27.11.2020. RF-95912_*11* Липецк_2

----------


## Avia M

> 27.11.2020. RF-95912


Регистрацию на заводе нанесли?...

https://www.arms-expo.ru/photo/fotor...olyety-su-35s/

----------


## stream

> Регистрацию на заводе нанесли?...


В Толмачёво они уже с RF- были...второй RF-95911_*08*

https://vk.com/su27club?w=wall163881184_1979

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Из 10 самолетов этого года 4 поступили к РВ, 2 в Липецк, 1 в Дземги... А где еще три?

----------


## AMCXXL

> Из 10 самолетов этого года 4 поступили к РВ, 2 в Липецк, 1 в Дземги... А где еще три?



Углова или Дземги. На самом деле некоторые Су-35 с Дземги уже в этом году переданы Угловой. (№14 синий - серый камуфляж)





> 27.11.2020. RF-95912_*11* Липецк_2


Странно, я думал, что Липецк №11 был Су-34

----------


## sovietjet

> Углова или Дземги. На самом деле некоторые Су-35 с Дземги уже в этом году переданы Угловой. (№14 синий - серый камуфляж)


Есть какие-нибудь подтверждения об этом? Возможно, недавно замеченный б/н 10 в Дземгах является одним из новых поставок.




> Странно, я думал, что Липецк №11 был Су-34


Да, есть Су-34 с б/н 11. Но это два разных типа. Думаю нет правила, что они не могут иметь одинаковые номера.

----------


## Avia M

> А где еще три?


Возм. еще не передали... 
Или вот похоже новенький.

----------


## L39aero

А 11 разве не переехал в Бутурлу как 32ой,после кувырка 28го,вроде потом машины не было из новых с таким бн. 09 взамен ранней был, а вот 11 не было.

----------


## stream

> А 11 разве не переехал в Бутурлу как 32ой,после кувырка 28го,вроде потом машины не было из новых с таким бн. 09 взамен ранней был, а вот 11 не было.


...RF-95877_*11*

----------


## Fencer

Партия новых самолетов Су-35С поступила в Липецкий авиацентр ВКС https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2327423@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Партия новых самолетов Су-35С поступила в Липецкий авиацентр ВКС https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2327423@egNews


Все имеется выше... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> Партия новых самолетов Су-35С поступила в Липецкий авиацентр ВКС https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2327423@egNews


Здесь https://aviaforum.ru/threads/novosti...1#post-2864800 фотографии покрупнее.

----------


## Avia M

у производителя Rafale журналисты поинтересовались: может ли потенциальная сделка оплачиваться пальмовым маслом? Представители французской компании не смогли ответить на этот вопрос, выразив явное недоумение и подумав, что это шутка.

https://topwar.ru/177978-rafale-ili-...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

> А не для Египта ли они? По цветам похоже.


Пара слева, камуфляж такой или блики?...

----------


## L39aero

Может это чехлы, хвостовые балки выглядывают серые. Но совпадение пятен на чехлах, не уж-то их ещё и покрасили. Просто цвет прям в одном тоне с чехлами правой пары на ГЧФ.

----------


## Avia M

Возм. У липчан так выглядят...

----------


## AndyK

> Пара слева, камуфляж такой или блики?


Пара слева полностью зачехлены, справа - только носовые части

----------


## Avia M

Новейшими Су-35С оснастят эскадрилью 31-го истребительного авиаполка в Миллерово Ростовской области, рассказали «Известиям» источники в оборонном ведомстве. Обучение пилотов для них уже началось. Ранее в Южном военном округе (ЮВО) не было самолетов этого типа. Сейчас на вооружении авиаполка стоят истребители Су-30СМ.

https://iz.ru/1158724/anton-lavrov-r...medium=desktop

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> Новейшими Су-35С оснастят эскадрилью 31-го истребительного авиаполка в Миллерово Ростовской области, рассказали «Известиям» источники в оборонном ведомстве. Обучение пилотов для них уже началось. Ранее в Южном военном округе (ЮВО) не было самолетов этого типа. Сейчас на вооружении авиаполка стоят истребители Су-30СМ.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1158724/anton-lavrov-r...medium=desktop


Лучше б в Бельбеке полк перевооружили

----------


## AMCXXL

> Лучше б в Бельбеке полк перевооружили


Бельбек находится в эксплуатации всего 6 лет с момента создания с нуля, не думаю, что он перейдет на Су-35 до 2024-25 гг

В Миллерово всего одна эскадрилья и «половинка» Су-30СМ.
Учитывая, что в ближайшие годы будет закуплено не так много Су-30СМ, а сирийский опыт подсказывает, что Су-35 лучше по всем параметрам, наиболее вероятно, что Су-35 будут поставлены в Миллерово
Затем Су-30СМ будут переданы ВМФ в Саки для завершения 43-го ОМШАП, хотя несколько Су-30СМ останутся в Миллерово и станут спарки Су-35.
По крайней мере, это кажется правдоподобным объяснением.

----------


## Avia M

Четыре вида (типа) устройств на машине...

----------


## L39aero

Да не, морякам будут новые, эти скорее спарками раздадут.

----------


## Avia M

Солидно!...

P.S. Двенадцатый в сторонке.

----------


## Fencer

> Солидно!...
> 
> P.S. Двенадцатый в сторонке.


Об чем речь ведётся?

----------


## AndyK

> Об чем речь ведётся?


Судя по окраске, о египетских с-тах.

----------


## Fencer

> Судя по окраске, о египетских с-тах.


Так на фотографии территория КнААЗ выходит.

----------


## Avia M

> Об чем речь ведётся?


Доселе не доводилось наблюдать, такое кол-во готовой продукции...

----------


## Avia M

> Судя по окраске, о египетских с-тах.


Ссылаясь на египетские источники, издание Military Watch сообщило о прибытии в Египет 17 тяжелых истребителей Су-35, относящихся к поколению «4++».
Источник: https://infosmi.net/politic/234000-v...medium=desktop

----------


## AMCXXL

> Ссылаясь на египетские источники, издание Military Watch сообщило о прибытии в Египет 17 тяжелых истребителей Су-35, относящихся к поколению «4++».
> Источник: https://infosmi.net/politic/234000-v...medium=desktop


Те 17 Су-35, о которых вы говорите, - это 5 истребителей, переданных в 2020 году, плюс 12 на стоянке КнАЗ

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/ar...y-has-17-su35s
"Ряд египетских источников сообщили, что страна уже получила 17 истребителей-тяжеловесов Су-35 поколения «4 ++», из которых двенадцать в настоящее время находятся в России и еще не доставлены на базы в Египте"

----------


## Avia M

> Те 17 Су-35, о которых вы говорите


Говорю не я. :Smile:  Источник указан. 
Подробности передачи, официально не озвучены. Посему "разночтения". Будем подождать...

P.S. В Сети ринулись тиражировать "новость о египтянах". Добавим двенадцатый, в сторонке. :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Солидно!...Вложение 105015
> 
> P.S. Двенадцатый в сторонке.


Двенадцать Су-35, построенных для Египта, насчитали на спутниковом снимке гугла komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> не очень понятно, потому что она была сделана ещё в середине мая.


Очень понятно. Обновление съемки идет с опозданием и нет постоянного мониторинга...

----------


## Avia M

> В агентстве ошиблись адресом?...


Точно. :Confused: 

На Камчатке разместят группу российских многоцелевых сверхманевренных истребителей Су-35 из состава дальневосточных полков Воздушно-космических сил. 
Самолеты будут базироваться в Елизово постоянно по принципу ротации и *не войдут в состав морской авиации*. 

https://iz.ru/1185500/2021-06-29/na-...medium=desktop

----------


## CRC

.Су-35 проиграл Dassault Rafale.РЛС Су-35.БАРС был слепым   https://idrw.org/rafales-spectra-ew-...ian-air-force/

...РЛС Су-35 неоднократно выходила из строя когда Су-35 играл роль агрессора против Рафале..
...Мощный боевой комплекс Spectra Electronics от Rafale не только атаковал, но и заглушил РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой Су-35 БАР, успешно несколько раз...

----------


## Айдар

> .Су-35 проиграл Dassault Rafale.РЛС Су-35.БАРС был слепым   https://idrw.org/rafales-spectra-ew-...ian-air-force/
> 
> ...РЛС Су-35 неоднократно выходила из строя когда Су-35 играл роль агрессора против Рафале..
> ...Мощный боевой комплекс Spectra Electronics от Rafale не только атаковал, но и заглушил РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой Су-35 БАР, успешно несколько раз...


помехозащищеность у су-35 не очень ?

----------


## CRC

Действительно ли RCS / Radar Cross Section / для семейства Су-27-35  это  15 квадратных метров?

----------


## CRC

В ходе китайско-таиландских маневров были смоделированы бои между тайскими истребителями JAS-39C / D Gripen и китайским Су-27СК. Самолеты шведского производства добились огромного преимущества перед своими соперниками.

В ходе четырехдневных учений самолеты обеих стран столкнулись друг с другом на расстояниях, превышающих дальность видимости (BVR - Beyond Visual Range). В этих условиях Грипенсу удалось добиться в общей сложности 41 «убийства», а у китайских пилотов Су-27СК - девяти. Из них во время имитационных боев на дистанциях 50 км и более летчики «Грипен» совершили 10 убийств, а Су-27 - ноль. Западные истребители были наиболее эффективны на дистанциях 30 км и более, когда им удавалось достичь 88%. все убивает. На этой дистанции китайцы достигли всего 14 процентов.
Среди причин поражения полковник Ли назвал и более низкие параметры китайского вооружения, в том числе ракету «воздух-воздух» с радиолокационным наведением. Он заменил РВВ-АЕ (экспортное обозначение Р-77), которое в своем по мнению, имеет эффективную дальность 50 км, дальность).Тайцы смоделировали использование AIM-120 AMRAAM (дальность 80 км) . Другой причиной были разные параметры радара. На Су-27 это были РЛС Тихомировского НИИП N001, способные обнаруживать цели с расстояния не более 120 км, а на «Грипене» - Ericsson PS-05 / A - с 160 км. Вдобавок есть небольшая радиолокационная сигнатура Gripen, оцениваемая китайцами в 1,5-2 квадратных метра (для сравнения, у F-16C 1,2 метра), а в случае с Су-27 это ... 15 квадратных метров. метров.

----------


## Живојин

Реально ли сравнивать устаревший экспортный Су-27СК с Грипеном? Есть ли у китайских Су-27СК (возможно, доведенных до уровня СКМ) ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" Р-77?

----------


## CRC

> Реально ли сравнивать устаревший экспортный Су-27СК с Грипеном? Есть ли у китайских Су-27СК (возможно, доведенных до уровня СКМ) ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" Р-77?


Грипен тоже в старой версии ...

----------


## Red307

> .Су-35 проиграл Dassault Rafale.РЛС Су-35.БАРС был слепым   https://idrw.org/rafales-spectra-ew-...ian-air-force/
> 
> ...РЛС Су-35 неоднократно выходила из строя когда Су-35 играл роль агрессора против Рафале..
> ...Мощный боевой комплекс Spectra Electronics от Rafale не только атаковал, но и заглушил РЛС с фазированной антенной решеткой Су-35 БАР, успешно несколько раз...


Вообще ничего удивительного.

Функции спектры, как и любой САП индивидуальной защиты максимально отодвинуть момент захвата вражеской РЛС своего самолета. Если в нормальных условиях Ирбис увидел бы рафаля например километров за 200-250, то при работе спектры это расстояние упало раза в 3-4, до 50-70км. То есть рафаль смог атаковать Су-35го своими метеорами (или что у него есть из РВВ средней и большой дальности) до того как Су-35 будет готов атаковать рафаля. При этом РЛС Рафаля работала в беспомеховой обстановке. Будь у 35го Хибины, ситуация вполне бы выравнялась. Так же неизвестно, предпринимал ли летчик какие-либо действия по вскрытию помехи.




> Действительно ли RCS / Radar Cross Section / для семейства Су-27-35  это  15 квадратных метров?


Зависит от подвески. Может доходить до 18м2. Так же как и у Ф-15.




> В ходе китайско-таиландских маневров были смоделированы бои между тайскими истребителями JAS-39C / D Gripen и китайским Су-27СК. Самолеты шведского производства добились огромного преимущества перед своими соперниками.
> 
> В ходе четырехдневных учений самолеты обеих стран столкнулись друг с другом на расстояниях, превышающих дальность видимости (BVR - Beyond Visual Range). В этих условиях Грипенсу удалось добиться в общей сложности 41 «убийства», а у китайских пилотов Су-27СК - девяти. Из них во время имитационных боев на дистанциях 50 км и более летчики «Грипен» совершили 10 убийств, а Су-27 - ноль. Западные истребители были наиболее эффективны на дистанциях 30 км и более, когда им удавалось достичь 88%. все убивает. На этой дистанции китайцы достигли всего 14 процентов.
> Среди причин поражения полковник Ли назвал и более низкие параметры китайского вооружения, в том числе ракету «воздух-воздух» с радиолокационным наведением. Он заменил РВВ-АЕ (экспортное обозначение Р-77), которое в своем по мнению, имеет эффективную дальность 50 км, дальность).Тайцы смоделировали использование AIM-120 AMRAAM (дальность 80 км) . Другой причиной были разные параметры радара. На Су-27 это были РЛС Тихомировского НИИП N001, способные обнаруживать цели с расстояния не более 120 км, а на «Грипене» - Ericsson PS-05 / A - с 160 км. Вдобавок есть небольшая радиолокационная сигнатура Gripen, оцениваемая китайцами в 1,5-2 квадратных метра (для сравнения, у F-16C 1,2 метра), а в случае с Су-27 это ... 15 квадратных метров. метров.


У китайцев беда с РВВ средней и большой дальности. Только "Женьминь Жибао" пишет торжественные статейки в духе СССР времен застоя, а что на самом деле - ХЗ. 

И 1,5-2 м2 для Гриппена и 1,2 для Ф-16 это если вообще без подвесок и балок. С баками и АСП порядка 5м2 получится. Поэт ому у 5-го поколения оружие внутри.

----------


## CRC

Означает ли это, что РЛС Су-35 не чувствует помех и не перескакивает на другие частоты? А также не отслеживает источник помех / т.е.самый сильный сигнал /

Сколько каналов у РЛС Су-35? на сколько самолетов он сможет направить свои ракеты?

----------


## Red307

> Означает ли это, что РЛС Су-35 не чувствует помех и не перескакивает на другие частоты? А также не отслеживает источник помех / т.е.самый сильный сигнал /
> 
> Сколько каналов у РЛС Су-35? на сколько самолетов он сможет направить свои ракеты?


Если ты говоришь про перебор частот, то современные САП научились и этот момент глушить.  РЛС Су-35 конечно может "отслеживать" источник помехи без определения дальности. Только по одним градусам стрелять нельзя. Поэтому сейчас применяют другие методы вскрытия помех, требующие определенной подготовки летчика. При этом нельзя добиться дальностей, аналогичных дальностям в беспомеховой обстановке, но можно существенно увеличить дальность захвата, относительно дальности работы в помехах.

Пишут, что "каналов" 8.

----------


## Живојин

> Грипен тоже в старой версии ...


Это были не JAS-39A и B, а C и D, которые все же современнее Су-27СК.

----------


## Igor_k

> Вообще ничего удивительного.


В принципе - да . Особенно если учесть , что информация изначально фейковая

Прикол в том, что Московский комсомолец ссылается на индийское издание  Indian Defence Research Wing.
Вот эта статья https://idrw.org/rafales-spectra-ew-sui … air-force/
Где в свою очередь  Indian Defence Research Wing ссылается на ближневосточное издание Breaking Defense.
Открываем Breaking Defense, забиваем в поиск SU-35 и получаем вот это:
https://breakingdefense.com/category/air/?s=su-35
И ничего подобного не находим.
Самолеты Су - 4
Су-35 / Су-35С / Су-27СМ2/СМ3 • Форум "Стелс машины"
Но данная "статья" ссылается на https://breakingdefense.com/2021/05/egy ... a-sharing/ (как и ваш индийский источник).
Если мы зайдем туда, то ничего подобного не обнаружим. Там говорится о том, что Египет может увеличить кол-во Рафалей, а Су-35 упоминается в контексте того, что даталинк Рафаля может работать не только с системами НАТО, поэтому Су-35 можно тоже связать даталинком с Рафалем в единую сеть, как и МиГ-29. Потом, как радар Су-35 указан Барс (это я про глобалдефенскорп), хотя он там не стоял никогда, да и Барс с ПФАР - это разработка не 80-х,а 90-х годов.
Ну собственно говоря, все что нужно знать об этих экспердах, они даже не скрываются: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/who-we-are/.
Как после этого можно считать их нормальным источником?
Кстати , у Су-35 декларировалось снижение ЭПР , хотя вряд ли принципиальное .

----------


## CRC

> Если ты говоришь про перебор частот, то современные САП научились и этот момент глушить.  РЛС Су-35 конечно может "отслеживать" источник помехи без определения дальности. Только по одним градусам стрелять нельзя. Поэтому сейчас применяют другие методы вскрытия помех, требующие определенной подготовки летчика. При этом нельзя добиться дальностей, аналогичных дальностям в беспомеховой обстановке, но можно существенно увеличить дальность захвата, относительно дальности работы в помехах.
> 
> Пишут, что "каналов" 8.


Despite being marketed as 4++ gen, Su-35 has the least capable avionics suite among its competitors. It’s the only major 4th gen. aircraft without an AESA radar or any form of Sensor Fusion. The Irbis-E is marketed as having a 350 km range against 3 m^2 target while in reality that’s only in cued-search in a tiny FoV. What’s rarely stated is that in normal volume search that range shrinks down to 200 km

Несмотря на то, что Су-35 позиционируется как поколение 4 ++, он имеет наименее эффективный комплект авионики среди своих конкурентов. Это единственное крупное 4-е поколение. самолет без радара AESA или любой формы Sensor Fusion. Ирбис-Э позиционируется как имеющий дальность действия 350 км против цели 3 м ^ 2, в то время как на самом деле это только поиск по команде в крошечном поле зрения. О чем редко говорят, так это о том, что при обычном поиске этот диапазон сокращается до 200 км.

«Ирбис-Э» уязвим для создания помех современными средствами РЭБ из-за меньшей пропускной способности, о чем можно судить по более низкому разрешению SAR. «В сочетании с ракетами существенно меньшей дальности Су-35 оказался в невыгодном положении в бою с БВР.

Особенно против противника с мощной РЛС AESA, предлагающей не только большую дальность, но и высокую устойчивость к помехам DRFM от Су-35 L-175V Хибины ».

----------


## Igor_k

> Особенно против противника с мощной РЛС AESA, предлагающей не только большую дальность, но и высокую устойчивость к помехам DRFM от Су-35 L-175V Хибины ».
> .


Есть другая точка зрения . 
WAROFFLINE | 
Начиная отсюда - Rurouni
Про уровень БРЭО вообще говорить смешно, тут французам пол-самолета нужно переделать чтобы сухой догнать. А иначе как? У RBE2 диаметр антенны 55см. Нет, вы не ослышались пятьдесят пять сантиметров. Да уже гриппена больше. Потому что нос такой маленький. Естественно, что даже с ПФАР эта бздюха едва дотягивалась до показателей истребителей 80х годов (дальность обнаружения составляла 90км для цели 3м^2, меньше чем у Н001). С переходом на АФАР получилось нарастить мощность и увеличить чувствительность приемника. Но антенна осталась маленькой и ППМ туда удалось засунуть менее 900. А значит по излучаемой мощности она более чем в 2 раза уступает Ирбису. Ну и дальность выросла так выросла. Аж до 130км по цели с ЭОП 3 квадрата.
И в последующих ветках .
Что интересно , Вуду , кроме своего нормального хамства , никаких серьезных возражений не привел .

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Despite being marketed as 4++ gen, Su-35 has the least capable avionics suite among its competitors. It’s the only major 4th gen. aircraft without an AESA radar or any form of Sensor Fusion. The Irbis-E is marketed as having a 350 km range against 3 m^2 target while in reality that’s only in cued-search in a tiny FoV. What’s rarely stated is that in normal volume search that range shrinks down to 200 km
> 
> Несмотря на то, что Су-35 позиционируется как поколение 4 ++, он имеет наименее эффективный комплект авионики среди своих конкурентов. Это единственное крупное 4-е поколение. самолет без радара AESA или любой формы Sensor Fusion. Ирбис-Э позиционируется как имеющий дальность действия 350 км против цели 3 м ^ 2, в то время как на самом деле это только поиск по команде в крошечном поле зрения. О чем редко говорят, так это о том, что при обычном поиске этот диапазон сокращается до 200 км.
> 
> «Ирбис-Э» уязвим для создания помех современными средствами РЭБ из-за меньшей пропускной способности, о чем можно судить по более низкому разрешению SAR. «В сочетании с ракетами существенно меньшей дальности Су-35 оказался в невыгодном положении в бою с БВР.
> 
> Особенно против противника с мощной РЛС AESA, предлагающей не только большую дальность, но и высокую устойчивость к помехам DRFM от Су-35 L-175V Хибины ».


У Рафаля 250 км по самолету C.160 Transallчто не очень хорошо,это уровень Барса, защита АФАР скорей всего выше будет конечно, по возможностям РЭБ обоих самолетов, мало данных.
ОЭС круче у француза , по РВВ сложно смотреть, в ближнем бой Мика  скорей всего будет получше чем изделие 750 на Су-35,ну Метеор скорей всего получше чем экспортные РВВ-СД.

----------


## Igor_k

> ,ну Метеор скорей всего получше чем экспортные РВВ-СД.


Метеор уже прикрутили к Рафалю ? Кстати , интересно , как он , Метеор , со своими ВЗ , ведет себя на больших углах атаки .

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Метеор уже прикрутили к Рафалю ? Кстати , интересно , как он , Метеор , со своими ВЗ , ведет себя на больших углах атаки .


В марте 2021 прикрутили.Пока экспортные наверное  с Микой,хотя в контракте Катара был Метеор.

----------


## Fencer

Тестовые полеты многофункциональных и сверхманевренных экспортных версий истребителей Су-35 для ВВС Египта в Комсомольске-на -Амуре https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_1040...

----------


## AMCXXL

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4453916.html

*ВВС Индонезии окончательно отказались от закупки истребителей Су-35*

Как сообщили индонезийские СМИ, начальник штаба (командующий) ВВС Индонезии главный маршал авиации Фаджар Прасетьо, выступая 22 декабря 2021 года перед журналистами во время сбора на авиабазе Халим Перданакусума недалеко от столицы Индонезии Джакарты, заявил, что правительство Индонезии отказалось от планов закупки истребителей Су-35 в России. «Что касается Сухой-35, то мы с тяжелым сердцем вынуждены отказаться от этого плана», - сказал Фаджар Прасетьо.





_Истребители Су-35, изготовленные, предположительно, по контракту для ВВС Египта и находящиеся на хранении на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ - филиале ПАО «Компания «Сухой»), 2021 год (с) via forums.airforce.ru

Фаджар Прасетьо заявил, что ввиду отказа от приобретения Су-35, закупочные планы ВВС Индонезии сократились до двух типов истребителей, а именно Dassault Rafale из Франции и Boeing F-15EX из США.

Ранее сообщалось, что ВВС Индонезии планируют приобрести 36 истребителей Dassault Rafale и восемь Boeing F-15EX, причем поставки последних возможны с 2027 года. Что касается Rafale, то в июне 2021 года военными ведомствами Франции и Индонезии было подписано соглашение о намерениях (Letter of Intent - LoI) относительно закупки Индонезией 36 французских истребителей Rafale новой постройки, с планами заключить твердый контракт к концу 2022 года. Однако основной проблемой на пути сделки остается недостаток финансовых ресурсов у индонезийской стороны, ввиду чего Индонезия добивается от Франции широких встречных офсетных обязательств, а также предоставления льготных условий и кредитования под государственные гарантии. Сообщалось, что будто бы французская сторона готова финансировать поставку Rafale Индонезии на условиях, схожих с финансированием недавнего второго контракта на поставку 30 Rafale Египту - в счет кредитов, выделяемых консоциумом французских банков под государственные гарантии, выделенные французским казначейством и покрывающие 80% стоимости сделки. Однако перспективы такого крупного иностранного кредитования вызывают обеспокоенность финансовых органов и политическое противодействие в самой Индонезии.

Относительно закупки самолетов Су-35 напомним, что контракт на приобретение Индонезией 11 истребителей Су-35 был подписан 14 февраля 2018 года в Джакарте с АО "Рособоронэкспорт" главой центра оборонных закупок министерства обороны Индонезии Кемханом Агусом Сетяджи. Стоимость контракта составляла 1,154 млрд долл,  из которых 50% (570 млн долл) планировалось покрыть встречными поставками индонезийских товаров (которые фактически должны были не доставляться в Россиию, а реализовываться на международном рынке).

Cогласно сделанным вскоре после подписания контракта 2018 года заявлениям начальника центра по связям с общественностью министерства обороны Индонезии Тоток Сугихарто, контракт должен был вступить в действие в августе 2018 года, и первые два истребителя Су-35 должны быть доставлены в Индонезию в августе 2019 года. Следующие шесть единиц должны быть доставлены к февралю 2020 года, и последние три машины должны быть поставлены в июле 2020 года.

Однако начало реализации контракта затянулось и он так и не вступил в силу. Первоначально индонезийские СМИ и официальные лица сообщали, что причиной этого было якобы то, что правительственные ведомства Индонезии не могли согласовать между собой номеклатуру товаров для встречных поставок российской стороне, ввиду чего до последнего срока вступления контракта в силу в январе 2019 года Индонезия так и не осуществила необходимых авансовых платежей. 23 января 2019 года министр обороны Индонезии Рямизард Рякуду, выступая на слушаниях в I комиссии (оборона, внешняя политика и информация) Совета народных представителей парламента Индонезии, заявил, что реализация контракта на поставку Индонезии истребителей Су-35 не сможет быть осуществлена в 2019 году.

Фактически, видимо, главной причиной отказа Индонезии в реализации контракта было давление со стороны США и опасения американских санкций в соответствии с известным американским законом CAATSA. 12 марта 2020 года агентство Bloomberg сообщило, что под давлением США правительство Индонезии отказалось от закупки Су-35 в России.

Вскоре после этого в марте 2020 года в материале небезызвестного журналиста Ивана Сафронова утверждалось, что российские власти не получали официального уведомления от Индонезии об аннулировании контракта на истребители Су-35. Однако в августе 2020 года во время посещения Министром обороны Российской Федерации Сергеем Шойгу Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ - филиала ПАО «Компания «Сухой» в составе ПАО «ОАК» Госкорпорации Ростех) стало известно, что производство самолетов Су-35 для Индонезии не значится в производственном плане предприятия на 2020-2024 годы, что засвидетельствовало, что индонезийский контракт мертв.

Следует отметить, что, видимо, под вопросом остается и реализация контракта на поставку истребителей Су-35 для ВВС Египта, заключенного в 2018 году, предположительно, на 30 истребителей. Поставки самолетов по нему, как считается, должны были производиться в 2020-2021 годах, однако, по известным данным, до настоящего времени ни одного Су-35 фактически в Египет поставлено не было, и хотя, похоже, по данному контракту КнААЗ были изготовлены вcе или почти все заказанные 30 самолетов, однако все они находятся на хранении либо на территории КнААЗ, либо в Жуковском. Можно сделать вывод, что египетский контракт также "подвиc" ввиду угрозы задействования против Египта американский санкций по CAATSA.


_

----------


## Avia M

По Египту, рано выводы делать...

----------


## stream

пост #504

....это на Ельцовке снято !!!!!!

----------


## Avia M

> на Ельцовке снято !!!!!!


Не в курсе, что за машина?

----------


## Живојин

> ВВС Индонезии окончательно отказались от закупки истребителей Су-35


Россия отреагировала на сообщения об отказе Индонезии от Су-35

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/12/24/su35/

----------


## Бурундук

Заголовок не соответствует сообщению. Судя по тексту, не отреагировала:

«У нас нет официальной информации и официальных обращений от индонезийской стороны», — отреагировала посол.

----------


## Red307

> Заголовок не соответствует сообщению. Судя по тексту, *не отреагировала*:
> 
> «У нас нет официальной информации и официальных обращений от индонезийской стороны», — *отреагировала* посол.


Россия реагировала-реагировала, да не выотреагировала.

----------


## Let_nab

Вот очередное новенькое видео от украинцев. Поднята острая для нас проблема по Су-35. Вполне ровно и объективно раскрыта основная суть проблемы. Имеет место сказанное? Да, имеет! Начинка российского вооружения сейчас - это либо китайский хлам от "сотовых телефонов" либо древность произведённая в России. Наглядный пример был, который озвучен был публично по российским СМИ. Когда Турция сбила российский Су-24, то его "черный ящик" нашли и привезли для расшифровки. Хоть и сам ящик не был повреждён, вся "модернизированная" начинка в нём, а это чипы памяти изготовленные в Китае были разрушены в труху. В труху, ёпта, что так ничего не смогли восстановить! Если в СССР использовали специальное военное оборудование и радиодетали военного назначения, в частности имеющие керамическую оболочку, то сейчас успешные менеджеры используют радиоэлектронику гражданского назначения из всяких Нинтендо и сотовых телефонов, причём самых дешёвых производителей. Это, кстати, в фильме подчёркнуто.
Поэтому все уже отказались от этого  ̶к̶и̶т̶а̶й̶с̶к̶о̶г̶о̶ российского хлама. А вы радуйтесь, что под окнами вашего дома куча говноиномарок стоит! И это, что Путин - молодец!

----------


## CRC

Египет, Алжир и Индонезия отказались от сделки с Россией по истребителям Су-35          https://defence-blog.com/egypt-alger...s-with-russia/

On top of that, Egypt stopped the deal for the supply of 30 Su-35 fighters, until the Russian side can solve the problem with imported components, despite the fact that about a dozen aircraft have already been produced    Ко всему прочему, Египет приостановил сделку на поставку 30 истребителей Су-35, пока российская сторона не решит проблему с импортными комплектующими, несмотря на то, что уже произведено около десятка самолетов

----------


## Let_nab

> Египет, Алжир и Индонезия отказались от сделки с Россией по истребителям Су-35         
> Ко всему прочему, Египет приостановил сделку на поставку 30 истребителей Су-35, пока российская сторона не решит проблему с импортными комплектующими, несмотря на то, что уже произведено около десятка самолетов


Так и есть! Это правда и реальность, от которой никуда не деться... Россия садовую тачку без Китая не сделает. Вот вам итог 20-ти летнего правления Наимудрейшего. Зато труб напроложили газ и нефть качать за границу, взамен на их  ̶"̶с̶т̶е̶к̶л̶я̶н̶н̶ы̶е̶ ̶б̶у̶с̶ы̶"̶  автохлам и чайники. А проблему даже в дальнем будущем без смены таких руководителей с их политикой, с иностранными комплектующими, Россия так и не решит! Поэтому останется с этим своим хламом наедине с собой, чтоб им в своём ОДКБ народное возмущение против царьков подавлять, но никак противостоять в том же ОДКБ агрессии как вот с Арменией... Или годны вот бородачей в тапках с калашами бомбить с ракетоносцев без ракет бомбами образца 30-х годов как в Сирии, при этом не защитив союзника от Томагавков или израильской и НАТОвских бомбардировок. Как всегда Ленин наверно виноват?

----------


## Let_nab

Не знаю было или нет, но у меня в ленте Ютуба сегодня появилось.

----------


## Pilot

15 год Дземги

----------


## Pilot

Вот еще по теме

----------


## Fencer

Иран может получить в ближайшем времени российские истребители Су-35 https://avia.pro/news/isw-iran-mozhe...rebiteli-su-35

----------


## Red307

Новости с формулировкой "может быть" стали популярными последние лет 5.
))

----------


## Fencer

> Иран может получить в ближайшем времени российские истребители Су-35 https://avia.pro/news/isw-iran-mozhe...rebiteli-su-35


https://m.vk.com/wall676702043_2671?...83%D1%80%D0%B5

----------


## Avia M

Опустели Дземги...

----------


## Fencer

> Опустели Дземги...


И не только Дзёмги...

----------


## Fencer

истребитель Су-35СЭ, построенный для ВВС Египта на площадке Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Ю. А. Гагарина - филиала АО "Компания "Сухой" https://m.vk.com/wall-153326547_2277...

----------


## Fencer

> истребитель Су-35СЭ, построенный для ВВС Египта на площадке Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Ю. А. Гагарина - филиала АО "Компания "Сухой" https://m.vk.com/wall-153326547_2277...





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter



Живојин likes this.

----------


## Fencer

Индонезия не отказывается от российских истребителей https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/8/247493/

----------


## Avia M

ОАК изготовил и передал ВКС России партию новых самолетов Су-35С.

----------


## Fencer

> ОАК изготовил и передал ВКС России партию новых самолетов Су-35С.


ОАК передала самолеты Су-35С для ВКС России https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...lya-vks-rossii
В Астраханский Центр ВКС России впервые поступили самолеты Су-35с https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437651@egNews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF842F5bDs8

----------


## Fencer

Иран купит у России 64 истребителя Су-35 для формирования пяти истребительных эскадрилий https://avia.pro/news/iran-kupit-u-r...nyh-eskadriliy

----------


## Avia M

ВКС России получили новую партию многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С, сообщили в пресс-службе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).

----------


## Fencer

> ВКС России получили новую партию многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С, сообщили в пресс-службе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).


Российские авиастроители передали Минобороны очередную партию многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...biteley-su-35s

----------

